# Anybody out there from CP ships



## firey

I sereved on the following ships in the early 80's.

Fort Coulonge,Fort Steele, Fort Edmonton, Forty Hamilton,Dart Atlantica and CP Ambassador.

Sadly conditions changed,shoreside was more appealing and along came the kids.

CP still a big company but now mainly with foreign officers and crew, still sponser British cadets but don't expect a job at the end.
How things have changed.Progress? see thread for CP Valour. You only reap what you sow. I'm disappointed CP but am I jumping the gun it may have been an unavoidable accident? (Cloud) 

Firey


----------



## mcook

Hi Firey,

I sailed with CP from 83-86 as an RO.
Was on the Fort Providence, Fort Revolution, WM Neal, WC Van Horne,
Fort Calgary, Fort Kipp and RA Emerson.

It was a fairly good company to work for and the ship's were fine. Having
said that, some bright spark in the 'office' decided that the company could
save lots of money by not doing any deck maintenance. He was correct in
a sense, but after a year of deteriorating ships, a prospective charterer paid
a visit to some CP vessel he was going to use, and after one look said 'I am not
going to send my cargo on a rust heap like that!!"

This resulted in CP spending vast amounts of money to bring all the ships back up
to standard again.

The fate of the instigator of the no-maintenance policy is unknown, but he is
most likely a senior board member by now!

cheers,

malcolm


----------



## tetura

Hello Firey, I sailed with CP from 82 till 84 as an AB. Sailling on the Fort Garry, G.A. Walker(during the Falklands),Fort Rouge and the Dart Atllantica. It was alright to start with but after two years I,d had enough and I jumped ship in Singapore. " Nice flight home " !!! REGARDS Trevor.


----------



## Les Gibson

Hi Guys,
With CP from 1968 to 1978. Sailed on the 'Beaverboats' and the forest product carriers. Was fortunate enough to stand by new buildings in Japan from 1972 'til 1977, but did maiden voyage on I.D. Sinclair in early 74. Great memories of a really good company with super ships and blokes. And yes I have also been in companies with rubbish ships and blokes!


----------



## jonjeff

Hi Les, I was with you on the maiden voyage of the Sinclair as well ,probably as 4th Eng at that time. I paid off in some godforsaken place in Brazil. Age dims the memories a little! Keep in touch. Jon Jeffrey


----------



## Keltic Star

firey said:


> CP still a big company but now mainly with foreign officers and crew,
> 
> Firey


Point taken Firey but what does the "C" in CP ships denote? Haven't seen one with a Maple Leaf on the stern for decades.


----------



## mikeg

Keltic Star said:


> Point taken Firey but what does the "C" in CP ships denote? Haven't seen one with a Maple Leaf on the stern for decades.


CP =Comedian Pathetic (==D) ..now running for cover(EEK)


----------



## GEORDIE LAD

If I remember correctly,CP Ships is now Chinese owned...Doug


----------



## John Ringrose

*Bob Clay*

I did my MED in Southampton with a guy who then sailed with CP ships. Bob Clay.

Madman - wouldn't mind finding him again


----------



## sailingday

Sailed on the Empresses, Scotland, France and Britain as a 1/c and tourist waiter during the 50's


----------



## BobClay

Worked for CP from 76 to 86 as a sparky. GA Walker, WA Mather, WC VanHorne, EWBeatty, Fort Assiniboine/Garry/Rouge, IDSInclair, Port Hawkesbury and others. Only just recovered from the hangover.

:-D


----------



## mikeg

Sailed on the Port Hawkesbury as R/O in 71


----------



## DAVE F

I was on the CP Trader,voyager and Discoverer .... The Fort Garry I was dismissed from this vessel , as the Captain put it, Over Tank Cleaning {the not doing of} Oh how I loved that job .............


----------



## mikeg

Almost forgot, sailed on CP Voyager in '72 with my wife. Officers put a swear-box in the bar (my wife was the only women onboard). Proceeds of which bought a large hi-fi for the Officers bar
(K)


----------



## wood butcher

Hi Dave do you remember Joe Dujmovic?, he was Bosun on the Discoverer,i sailed with him on the Beaverfir in the 60s.


----------



## markg

spent a short period on Fort Hamilton in 1980/81, seems good memories now must have forgotten the bad bits (Thumb)


----------



## albatross1

I was with CP 1973 - 1986 on a lot of their classy vessels G.A. Walker Argies missed it, CP ambassador refused to sink, ID Sinclair ,Fort St John, TG Shaughnessy, Forts Kamloops & Yale and various others that I cannot remember. I left when they flagged the fleet out but still have generally good memories bad ones gone. Well most. still in touch with some guys from these days but memory for names is rubbish


----------



## R396040

I was P/CS on the Lord Strathcona Dec 1972 /73 Spanish crew.and British of
officers. who were a good crowd. 
Stuart H


----------



## pensioner

Albatross1.
Were you on the Ambassador when she decided to take on water in the Engine Room, half way across the Atlantic, I was on her as Lecky. Gamblin was O/M.
Regards


----------



## albatross1

No I missed that one,Brown and Gaunt were the Captains on there for most of the time I was there, we did flood the steering gear got pooped and hatch was open exciting with a full load of containers and a howling gale,I was on there also when we lost most of the containers over the side in a storm lots of bikes ,pencils and crash helmets which made good decoration for the foremast it was Christmas. (Jester)


----------



## john234

hello i was on the vovager 1980 donkyman .captain was hooly good bloke a nutter took us to see rockall.then the GA Walker down the falklands ,where i met my brother welsh guards..(Applause)


----------



## mmurray

Hi folks,
Was 2nd mate with CP from 1983 to 1987, did trips on, Fort Calgary, Fort Nelson, GA Walker, RA Emerson,WC Van Horne, Dart Atlantica, Dart Americana and CP Ambassador - think thats the lot. Been ashore since the Ambassador went, still waiting for the call to go back. Have very fond memories of my time on the bulkers and container ships, also have memories of the tankers - which probably help me in remaining ashore.


----------



## Michael Taylor

I sailed on the Strathcona,W.M.Neal,D.C.Coleman and both the Fort Calgary and Nelson, starting April 74 as Ch. Off and signing off the Calgary as Master, December 76


----------



## Woodbutcher

*1st Trip Chippie.*

Does anyone remember Captain Bill Williams?.I was straight out of my apprenticeship,and joined the Beaverelm as Carpenter in December 1962,it was i believe his first command after being on the Empresses.I was greener than green having to find things out for myself,albeit with a little help from the Shoregang Carpenters before we sailed.One day the Mate tells me that the Captains toilet has stopped flushing,and to sort it out.Well,not knowing the first thing about plumbing,it sort of threw me a bit ,but what can you do when everyone thinks that you know what you are doing?.So up i go to the holy of holys,and has a look,anyway i got the water turned off for that part of the ship,took it apart, a bit of grease, and put it back together,water back on,.. and tested it,and much to my suprise it worked perfectly.Later on that evening a case of Red Barrel was delivered to my cabin complements of the Captain.I must say that it was a big boost to a 21 year old 1st trip Chippie.


----------



## Erimus

I was agent for Fort Victoria in Immingham when she was in port for a month loading pipes,then we had a dock strike,and then a delay whilst the whole of the crew,not officers, were swapped for a different nationality........great stress then.

Most memorable thing was she carried female cadets,both deck and engine,which livened up things aboard.................this must have been 1978/79 before I returned to the Tees.

geoff


----------



## CEYLON220

tetura said:


> Hello Firey, I sailed with CP from 82 till 84 as an AB. Sailling on the Fort Garry, G.A. Walker(during the Falklands),Fort Rouge and the Dart Atllantica. It was alright to start with but after two years I,d had enough and I jumped ship in Singapore. " Nice flight home " !!! REGARDS Trevor.



Trevor. your line on "jumping Ship", was any charges brought against you when you got home by the company---in the RN this would be a charge of desertion and the end game would be detention in Naval DQs and later discharged from the service(Peace time)--but --wartime the action would have been a court martial and then tied to a pole and shot, not a very happy ending----so the question is -what happened when you finally got home---just curious,mate!!!!!


----------



## outhouse

With CP from 74-82. Also sailed on Sinclair, August of launch year - gulf and back (Europort where daya think) bored to tears apart when the port boiler blew up!

On the Trader for a year when the main engine starting falling to bits - more than usual (I was the one that spotted the crack in the main entabliture - took ages to pursaude the Chief it wasn't just oil in flakey hammerite). Tie rods as it turned, out all three ships had to be checked and tightened.

On the Edmonton when it was still a B&W floating research project, didn't work, even the windy ER crane buckled - didn't help Van de Geesons took only 110 days to throw it together!!

Lots of fun some great guys, but could see the way things were going when Swifty set up office in Hong Kong, went off to build oil rigs. Probably something to do with 2 years on the Strathcona floating in the North Sea loading oil from an SBM.


----------



## james2011

hi all you ex cp guys does anybody know dave shepered i do believe he was mate dont know if he went skipper i know he did get his tickets but i moved and he moved so we lost touch does anybody know of him he was from yarm originally but lived in south shields for a couple of years in fact got married there but not for long i think he was on the port hawksberry the last i know he was on lpg carriers can anybody help


----------



## Garethed

I did two trips on CP Trader in 1975 as 5th Engineer. Main engine lub oil became emulsified on the way back from Quebec to Rotterdam, which I pointed out to the 2E who showed not the slightest interest. Ship was worked very hard without much care - glad to pay off. Joined HR Macmillan in Gwent after.


----------



## martin h

Started with CP as a Junior R/O early 1981, first Vessel CP Discoverer, then
Lord strathcona, Fort Nanimo, Fort fraser (Ex P&O), Fort Calgary, Fort edmonton(ascension) Dart Atlantica/Americana, CP Trader (San Loenzo), CP Voyaguer up to 1987 when Indian Officers took over. Fond memories, got loads of pics will upload for those interested - Cheers


----------



## ben27

hi les gibson.just reading messages anybody out there.i dont know if i count it is so long ago.anyway.i just checked my discharge book,and the first ship i signed on after being demobd from t124x articles.at the dock street pool london,was the beaverdale.that was in 1946.it was a very modern ship then.and after some of the rust buckets i sailed on still would be. i supose she went the way of all desent ships.probably got made into datsons?nice meeting you all the best ben27


----------



## m0vvt

Hi All.
First sailed on the HR MacMillan in 1968 then again in 1969. 
Transferred to the NR Crump and did my honeymoon trip with my new wife on my last trip with CP over Christmas 1970. Was Sparkie at the time, first sailing with Capt Ali White, then for my last trip with Capt Tranter. Had some really great times on those ships especially the parties in Vancouver. Often wondered what happened to the girls there.
Sailing as a Mate/SDPO now in the offshore industry and will probably retire this year.
Interested to hear from anyone who remembers me.

Malcolm


----------



## LucyKnight

*Hello message*

Worked for Shell Tankers as R/O on the SSMangelia SS Alinda SS Hemitrochus and MV Amoria and then for CP Ships as ER/O on the Fort Steele I.D. Sinclair Port Quebec Fort Kamloops Fort Edmonton E W Beatty before going shore side in television.


----------



## LucyKnight

*Captain Bill Williams*



wood butcher said:


> Hi Dave do you remember Joe Dujmovic?, he was Bosun on the Discoverer,i sailed with him on the Beaverfir in the 60s.


You asked about anyone sailing with Captain Bill Williams, I sailed with him in 1979 on the I D Sinclair which was his regular boat (supertanker) He alternated with Captain Dick Jeans and they were on one on, one off unlike us. I had my trip extended twice with him and l had only had 10 days leave after l left the Fort Steele because another ERO wasn't well. He asked me to extend it a 3rd time and l dared to say no!

Lucy Knight (ex Shell R/O and ex CP Ships ER/O


----------



## LucyKnight

*Lucy Knight*



BobClay said:


> Worked for CP from 76 to 86 as a sparky. GA Walker, WA Mather, WC VanHorne, EWBeatty, Fort Assiniboine/Garry/Rouge, IDSInclair, Port Hawkesbury and others. Only just recovered from the hangover.
> 
> :-D


I recognized your name from when l worked for C.P. Ships. Sailed on the Fort Steel (ZBMD I think) ID Sinclair, Port Quebec, Fort Edmonton, Fort Kamloops, EW Beatty. Shame about Alec 

Lucy Knight.


----------



## Wayne Erasmus

Sailed on trader, voyeger and disco. Ambassader, Dart American. E W Beatty. I D Sinclear, Port Hawkesbery, T G Shaugnase. and others 1977 to 1985


----------



## Shamus

I sailed with CP Ships from 1976 to 1980 as 3/E on W.A. Mather, H.R. MacMillan (when it was arrested in Iraq), W.E. Beatty (with Capt. Bill Williams), CP Voyager, Lord Mount Stephen, CP Trader and then as 2/E on J.V. Clyne, CP Trader, CP Voyager, G.A. Walker and Fort Steele.

I the left the Merchant Navy to work on the rebuilding of the Venice Simplon Orient Express and never returned.

I have great memories of the time I spent with CP Ships.


----------



## Bill.B

Sailed as REO from 78 to 85. Fort Steele, Fort Yale, Dc Coleman twice, Port Quebec , Port Vancouver twice, Dart Atlantica, G.A Walker, Fort Kamloops. Great bunch of guys and good trips. Best party was at the Zillertal in Hamburg when the Port Quebec had two complete sets of officers and we all ended up dancing on the tables and under the table. Was lucky to sail twice with Jim Mantz and was very sad to hear of his passing. Am still married to the girl I met in dry dock in Norfolk and still working for Imtech/Radio Holland here. remember Lucy was my relief on Port Vancouver in Baton Rouge.
Cheers.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Hey I got a question fellas! I was on a coaster the Blisworth to be exact around 1949/50, we were discharging in Depford creek,road stone from Newlyn If I remember correctly, when aboard bounces a couple of Canadains looking for work, both were AB's, they had an unhappy story to relate, they said all the Canadain crews had been "Fired" from all CP ships, and CP were signing on Brits under British articles, whose pay scale was far short of the Canadian pay scale, they said they were not asked to "resign"so were "on the beach" We did have a job for one of the guys a Newfie who stayed with us for quite a few trips. on sailing later that day there was about four "Beaver" boats tied up alongside at Tilbury.What was that all about? was it a strike by the Canucks that got them all Fired, or was it a company ploy to reduce costs


----------



## LucyKnight

*Port Quebec*



Bill.B said:


> Sailed as REO from 78 to 85. Fort Steele, Fort Yale, Dc Coleman twice, Port Quebec , Port Vancouver twice, Dart Atlantica, G.A Walker, Fort Kamloops. Great bunch of guys and good trips. Best party was at the Zillertal in Hamburg when the Port Quebec had two complete sets of officers and we all ended up dancing on the tables and under the table. Was lucky to sail twice with Jim Mantz and was very sad to hear of his passing. Am still married to the girl I met in dry dock in Norfolk and still working for Imtech/Radio Holland here. remember Lucy was my relief on Port Vancouver in Baton Rouge.
> Cheers.


I think it was the Port Quebec in Baton Rouge that I joined as your relief not the Port Vancouver. The Capt was Capt Currie, the Ch/Off Kevin Rennison, the C/E I can't remember his name but he had a wife called Penny and the 3/Eng John Maltby when I joined. The ship later went to Japan before loading Tapioca at a port near Pattaya Beach in Thailand, before the Brits had discovered it as a tourist resort. The Australians had just started going there. The lads had a good time there! Unfortunately two of them had a motor cycle accident and knocked a local girl off her push bike which didn't go down too well.


----------



## Bill.B

Hi Lucy
You were right it was the Port Quebec with Currie. Time has gone so quickly and so have the last few functioning grey cells. Hope you are doing o.k and life has been good to you. The number of ships I sailed on has paled compared to the ones I have been on in the last 25 years. Have done a few trips to Diego Garcia flying with the USAF. Got heavily involved with AT&T/Tyco cable ships. Am really glad equipment has got smaller now a Since I have had to drag it up the gangway. Crews now are not as involved with ships and sea life as we all were. No bars so some ships I sailed on are ghost towns outside of meal times. Have run run into a few old CP people, John Fowler, turned up on the Maersk Roubaix a few moths ago. Sorry to hear all the older guys are going though some didn't go soon enough. Huge amount of knowledge and experience gone. It has been a really interesting job and is hard to compare with anything for variety. 
Take care
... . ..-


----------



## LucyKnight

There is quite a bit written about a R/O's life on many CP ships which can be viewed on the site - 20yrs behind the antennae mast by Roy Philpott which makes quite interesting reading


----------



## aflewk

Does Anyone Know If And When The Ga Walker Came Home From Falklands (or Did It Remain There ?)


----------



## LucyKnight

*GA Walker*



aflewk said:


> Does Anyone Know If And When The Ga Walker Came Home From Falklands (or Did It Remain There ?)


If you google 'cp ships G A Walker history' you will be able to click on an extract from Roy Philpotts book and he tells about being on there in the late eighties untill they paid off because foreign crew were taking over out in the Far East. Alternatively if you google '20yrs behind the antenna mast' followed by his name you would be able to click on the GA Walker chapter.


----------



## alan ward

I did a couple of trips on the England when I was a boy,does that count?


----------



## J Gunnig

I remember good times especially timber runs to Vancouver area with CP from 1969 till 1974 BEAVERELM, N.R. CRUMP T.G SHAUGHNESSY PORT HAWKSBURY LORD STRATHCONA and 2rd engineer on J V CLYNE and W C VAN HORNE I remember a J. Jeffery was cadet and 5 Eng on CLYNE on 2 trips when generators were falling to pieces. Have I got the right one.
regards J Gunnig


----------



## johnphillips

Shamus
Did you know my dad john phillips? He was a chief Engineer.
Morag


----------



## Wayne Erasmus

I don't recall sailing with John Phillips. I was with CP Ships from 1977 to 1885. Wish you all the best with your search.


----------



## Moulder

Anyone remember sailing with a 3rd or 2nd mate by the name of Bruce Hardy from Southampton way or his whereabouts now? He would have been with CP around 1983 - 1990 ish.

(Thumb)

Steve.


----------



## Geoff Bray

Hello Everyone
Bowater Steamship Company 1962
I sailed with CP from 65' to 70' mostly Beaverboats, Elm, Pine, Ash, stood by Fir
Did maiden voyage on the Lord Strathcona, sailed on the Pacific Logger then swallowed the anchor and came ashore
Met a lot of good people
Geoff Bray


----------



## LucyKnight

If anyone is looking for the Canadian Pacific/CP Ships Timelink.org site which was being run by Marshal Christie, it is no more. I just had an e-mail back saying it was partly for cost and also it did not seem to work.


----------



## sandy steel

You 'youngsters' make me feel really old -- I sailed trainee R/O on the Beaverford/MQJG April '59 to Feb '60 -- Captain was L. Johnston


----------



## ben27

good day sandy steel,m,16th april.2014.03:04.#52,re:quote,you "youngsters" make me feel really old.(april 59 feb 60)your just a young fella.i was on the beaverdale 1946/47.have a good day.regards ben27


----------



## endure

I went for an interview with CP. Unfortunately it was the day after my birthday and I wasn't in tip top condition. I didn't get the job (Jester)


----------



## Chris Wakefield

Hi
I was with Canadian Pacific from Cadetship all the way upto Sailing as Chief Engineer, 1977 to 1993
Only did 3 trips on tankers, the old Port Hawkesbury (1st trip out of cadetship) and a couple of the product tankers before being moved to the bulker fleet.
Then on various bulkers till they were all sold and then on the remaining container ships, which were being manned by Celtic Ship management. 
The CanMar Victory (Later CanMar Valour) and the mighty CanMar Ambassador, in fact was Chief Engineer on the Ambassador on its last voyage with original CP officers onboard before she was handed over to Anglo Eastern ship management and we were all replaced with Indian officers.
I have some great memories of CP and its ships.


----------



## Walter cartwright

*Mr walter cartwright*

I sailed on the empress boats and Beaver boats between 1961 and 1964 as an electrician.hope someone out there remembers me.


----------



## LucyKnight

Just stumbled across site with a lot of photos of CP ships, Beaverboats etc fm 1934 - 1990 which might be of interest to some who haven't found it. If you google:- 
1934 to 1990 - Merchant Navy Officers
will bring up site :-
merchantnavyofficers.com/cp34


----------



## Brian Boyd

Hi everyone my dad Fredrick Thomas Boyd (Tony) was a CE until he died in1979. I think his last trip was on Port Quebec....anybody remember him?


----------



## Les Gibson

Hi Brian,
Your dad was a lovely man. Really looked after his guys. He was Chief on the J.V. Clyne in 1971 (CP Ships) when I was 1st lecky. I Joined with my wife in Tilbury then to Jacksonville loaded rock phosphate for Port Moody. Discharged, then loaded forest products around Vancouver Island for UK/ Europe. Left in Ghent and flew back to UK. About 3 months round trip. Great times, sad that he has gone. Take care.
Les Gibson
.


----------



## Brian Boyd

Hi Les thanks for replying and that's lovely to hear, I was only 10 when he died and didn't really get a great chance to know him with him being away from home so often, but i was fortunate enough to spend a week in Denmark with him (whilst Port Quebec was being built? I was very young and remember going to a ship yard and being shown about). I also spent a weekend in Tilbury docks on board, happy days.
Cheers Brian


----------



## leo roberts

firey said:


> I sereved on the following ships in the early 80's.
> 
> Fort Coulonge,Fort Steele, Fort Edmonton, Forty Hamilton,Dart Atlantica and CP Ambassador.
> 
> Sadly conditions changed,shoreside was more appealing and along came the kids.
> 
> CP still a big company but now mainly with foreign officers and crew, still sponser British cadets but don't expect a job at the end.
> How things have changed.Progress? see thread for CP Valour. You only reap what you sow. I'm disappointed CP but am I jumping the gun it may have been an unavoidable accident? (Cloud)
> 
> Firey


leo roberts i was cook on the fort garry ,f rouge , g,a, walker , ceder{c.p.}voyager ,dart adlantic, enjoyed my time with cp


----------



## Bill.B

Hi Brian
I was REO on Port Quebec in Sept Isles when your dad died. The night before we were all in the bar and I remember Fred saying "I will be glad when I retire and can have a drink". He was a quiet gentle man and one that everyone respected and liked. The old man was Carl Prakel and was also a great old man. That day someone noticed that the chief was missing and found him in his cabin and wasn't responsive. We were at anchor by this time and the old man called the Canadian Coast guard on VHF but they said to keep giving him oxygen and they would get there as soon as they could. Hours went by and our oxygen was running out and Captain Prakel was going crazy that the CG couldn't come out. He tried everything and those working on your dad did all they could. It was hours later when they turned up. The old man tore into them but it did no good. What they were up to that day I don't know but it was to their shame. I guess we were clutching at straws to try and get him help but I think the damage had been done before we found him. It was a very sad day for all and sending the telegrams and phone calls equally so. All I can say is that his shipmates tried everything to get him help.
He had a wicked wit and was a great shipmate and we all mourned his passing.
Bill Bonner


----------



## DRL1962

Hi Les

Know this is an old thread, but can You remember a chief engineer who also stood by in Japan for CP called Eric Wilson. He was my father in law. He sadly passed away in 2007. I was also on board the CP discoverer for a couple of trips in 1982. I still see his mate Capt Moat (Moaty) from time to time.


----------



## leo roberts

*i was on them boats . leo roberts cook*



tetura said:


> Hello Firey, I sailed with CP from 82 till 84 as an AB. Sailling on the Fort Garry, G.A. Walker(during the Falklands),Fort Rouge and the Dart Atllantica. It was alright to start with but after two years I,d had enough and I jumped ship in Singapore. " Nice flight home " !!! REGARDS Trevor.


now then trever i was on all the above mentioned ships took my redundancy ,but went back to do a one off on the dart adlantic did i know you i was on the fort garry from trip one with uk raitings had mario as 2nd cook lots of taffs and a bloke called bill condon as bosun 
i did enjoy all that philapines bit , also on the rouge , 2 times on the walker , and other ships left in 86


----------



## IMRCoSparks

Brian Boyd said:


> Hi everyone my dad Fredrick Thomas Boyd (Tony) was a CE until he died in1979...anybody remember him?


Hi Brian
Attached is a very blurry photo taken at Xmas 1968 aboard HR MacMillan in Pt Alberni BC.
To the left of Capt Brown, I'm sure is Fred. Also in the pic is Ross, 2nd Eng. & Jeff, 3rd Eng ( with beard). I'm the guy with the big white face.
As the ship was still under warranty from the Mitsubishi shipyard in Hiroshima, a company representative was also carried, also pictured. Although he seemed to enjoy the Xmas fare, he usually lived on lots of rice. He carried his own huge supply and occasionally in the sunny tropics he would spread it all out on one of the hatches and we'd all watch the weevils wiggle away.
Fred was a really nice person. My cabin was next door. Most evenings at sea four of them( Capt C/Off Fred & 2nd Eng) would gather in his cabin to play Bridge. Not me - I was working! This ship was also my introduction to CP Ships, of which I have fond memories.
Ken


----------



## Les Gibson

Muggsy you old seadog!!
Yes that is Fred Boyd next to BOH Brown. Hope you are well and enjoying life in Canada. Kyoko and I have just celebrated 45 years of marriage, went back to Japan for that.


----------



## Les Gibson

Reply to DRL
Eric and I were good friends and he was a great boss. When we sailed together he was always 'Chief' but Eric when just the two of us off the ship. Sad to hear of his passing. Have you got a contact for 'Moaty'? Sailed with him a couple of times and he came out to Japan to join one of the new ships.
Take care
Les


----------



## codad1946

I was with CP from75 to 86,but the only name I recognise in the thread is Lucy Knight, who I sailed with but can't remember which ship.... 
I started as 2/E on the Alaska with Alexander Stephenson as Chief and Akasaka Shaw 2nd Mate. I really enjoyed being in a "proper company" and saw out my seatime for 8 years as Chief before taking the redundancy package in '86.
Sailed on Macmillan(2) (stuck up the Shat El Arab) and Clyne, Macleod(4), Emerson(2), Mather(2), Calgary,(3) Yale (may have missed a few) ending up with the Disco and Trader laid up in vdWetering and finally sailing the Trader out after a crankshaft regrind. Only CP man I am still in touch with is Geoff Wright. Hopeless with names but remember quite a few faces! 
Stephen Carey


----------



## Neil Scriven

I sailed with C.P. ships for 25 years.Passenger boats to Containers and clean product boats.


----------



## Neil Scriven

LucyKnight said:


> If anyone is looking for the Canadian Pacific/CP Ships Timelink.org site which was being run by Marshal Christie, it is no more. I just had an e-mail back saying it was partly for cost and also it did not seem to work.


Shame...... I looked forward to reading it seeing who was still with us and who had crossed the bar.


----------



## LucyKnight

Neil Scriven said:


> Shame...... I looked forward to reading it seeing who was still with us and who had crossed the bar.


It was actually a full list. It only contained the names of those still in the CP pension fund.


----------



## martin h

Hello, I was with CP Feb 81 - June 87 as R/O, sailed on Disco, Trader, Voyager, Dart Boats, Geared Bulkers, Product Tankers. Recently found a large number of "Sea News" magazines, which I have saved in pdf, if anyone is interested?
Was going to send them to Timelink site, but sadly is no more..
Regards


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

You can open your own dropbox account and make it open to readers here


----------



## martin h

SEANEWS COPIES AVAILABLE - PLEASE FOLLOW THE DROPBOX LINK BELOW

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z8kf9nmtzkahg7u/AAAlOJxgvUZ23pRnXnqisk3pa?dl=0

I will upload what I have by this evening.

Enjoy

Regards Martin H


----------



## Les Gibson

Many thank's Martin. I left CP to come ashore in 1978 after 10 wonderful years. Just glanced through one or two of the 'mags' and great to see familiar faces and ships. Thank's again.
Take care
Les


----------



## martin h

I have Added a further 4 editions of Seanews to the Dropbox link

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z8kf9nmtzkahg7u/AAAlOJxgvUZ23pRnXnqisk3pa?dl=0

Best Regards

Martin H


----------



## martin h

Just added a photos section in the drop box folder, with pictures of CP ships 1981 - 1986

Regards

Martin


----------



## Woodbutcher

Walter cartwright said:


> I sailed on the empress boats and Beaver boats between 1961 and 1964 as an electrician.hope someone out there remembers me.


Hello Walter,was you the Leccy on the Beaverfir ? who on Saturday mornings would walk up and down the alleyways carrying a box of light bulbs calling out "Bring out your dead " (dead light bulbs),its funny how things stick in the mind.Cheers.(Thumb)


----------



## Walter cartwright

Sorry,I didn't sail on beaver fir. Beaver Dell and Beaver Ford between 1961 1964 and also Empress of Canada and Empress of England.


----------



## Woodbutcher

Walter cartwright said:


> Sorry,I didn't sail on beaver fir. Beaver Dell and Beaver Ford between 1961 1964 and also Empress of Canada and Empress of England.


Thanks for the reply Walter,All the best.


----------



## martin h

Further to my dropbox link containing CP News, and photos, have added a
Video (AVI) taken on the Dart Atlantica Nov 86

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z8kf9nmtzkahg7u/AAAlOJxgvUZ23pRnXnqisk3pa?dl=0


----------



## billyt

Hi I did two trips on the England 1965 boy cook loved it till the strike couldn't get back on the England after the strike so settled for a cargo boat happy times.


----------



## LeoM

Neil Scriven said:


> I sailed with C.P. ships for 25 years.Passenger boats to Containers and clean product boats.


Hi Neil, wonder if you remember me, Howard Mansell? Hope you're keeping well.

H


----------



## LeoM

Bill.B said:


> Sailed as REO from 78 to 85. Fort Steele, Fort Yale, Dc Coleman twice, Port Quebec , Port Vancouver twice, Dart Atlantica, G.A Walker, Fort Kamloops. Great bunch of guys and good trips. Best party was at the Zillertal in Hamburg when the Port Quebec had two complete sets of officers and we all ended up dancing on the tables and under the table. Was lucky to sail twice with Jim Mantz and was very sad to hear of his passing. Am still married to the girl I met in dry dock in Norfolk and still working for Imtech/Radio Holland here. remember Lucy was my relief on Port Vancouver in Baton Rouge.
> Cheers.


Bill, I'd be surprised if you remember me, Howard Mansell, I sailed with you on the Port Quebec (second trip cadet) and was there at the Zillertal that memorable night. I still have the photo of us all round the bandstand. I also recall some 'fun times' when we got to Japan! Got lots of old Seanews and Teamsheets if your interested, I would gladly send copies out. Hope you're well. Regards, Howard


----------



## TerryS

I left P & O and joined CP as 5Eng on E W Beatty in 1973 for maiden voyage, then 4Eng on Pacific Logger and 3 Eng on T G Shaughnessy. Have great memories buese shaps at the time.t age seems to have erased many of the names but include Hughie (RO), Noddy (4Eng) Bruce (2E from Devon) Maurice (ElecE from Bury, Lancs). Anyone out there on these ships around then?
Also had sailed on P & O Arcadia in 1972-3 with Dave Roberts who had previously sailed on CP Empress of Canada - anyone remember him?


----------



## Les Gibson

Hi Terry,
If you were on E.W. Beatty on maiden voyage you may remember me. I was assistant electrical super in Japan looking after the new buildings from 'Beatty, at NKK Tsurumi right up until Fort Victoria from Sanoyasu in Osaka 1977. Were you junior engineer then?


----------



## TerryS

Hi Les
Yes I do remember you, and yes I was Junior Eng, and this was my first trip with CP
I flew out to Tokyo with Noddy (Scouse Eng) and Hughie (Scottish R/O) - I dont recall their surnames - and we lived in the NKK shipyard club for a month, including the short run to Tsu drydock. After about 4 months at sea I was offered the option of staying on as 4th Eng which I took, extending my trip to almost 8 months
It was only a couple of weeks ago when googling my old ships that I read the tragic news of her sinking off Cape Town
Thanks for your reply, Terry


----------



## Bill.B

LeoM said:


> Bill, I'd be surprised if you remember me, Howard Mansell, I sailed with you on the Port Quebec (second trip cadet) and was there at the Zillertal that memorable night. I still have the photo of us all round the bandstand. I also recall some 'fun times' when we got to Japan! Got lots of old Seanews and Teamsheets if your interested, I would gladly send copies out. Hope you're well. Regards, Howard


Hi Howard, I do still remember you and the night in the Zillertal will never fade. Can still see the Swiss guy in the blue suite picking me up off the floor and helping me back onto the table and his " where are you all from? I like your style". there were a couple of Shell tanker guys and a few BAOR army guys too. I think even the band were impressed as we bought them enough beer. Can still remember going for pizza and then sharing the taxi back with the 4th Eng. We both paid the driver and fell out of the door and barely made it up the gangway. Spent the night on the hospital floor but did actually make it to the bar by 12 noon to avoid the penalty. Did I feel like crap. After my first trip on Orangeleaf and trying to rid Capetown of "Cape Smoke" I don't think I ever got close again to that much "fun" again. That was a really good trip apart from the sad death of the Chief in Sept Isles. You were a good mate on that trip and a very competent mate professionally even as 2nd year cadet. The Quebec trip was one of the good ones and Karl Prakel was a good old man. Lucy Knight took over from me. Years later when working as a shore tech in Norfolk I was going to a ship at the coal pier and just saw the foremast and thought that looks like Vancouver or Quebec. It was Quebec and still had the maintenance logs and paperwork on with my name and writing in. 
I hope life has been good for you and been interesting. Only have a couple of years left but still enjoy working and have lots of stuff still to do in the UK. Go back every year to keep the right arm in! Reading this anyone would think I was a piss head but never really drank much at sea though the old man on the Vancouver told me that my bar bill was the highest on the ship and to cut down. My reply was " you had better cut the price of the Coke and Orange then". The wife came with me on Andes Discoverer, D C Coleman, Dart Atlantica and Fort Kamloops. She knew the G A Walker pretty well in drydock at Norfolk when we met. C P Ships had a lot of really good cadets. Fred Maltby, who was last year cadet, brought the D C Coleman up the Dover Straits in thick fog, couldn't see Nr 7 hatch. Had his head stuck in the radar all the time and got us into the Dunkirk anchorage. We couldn't pump our ballast out so had to get a local tug to come out and pump it out. Fog was so thick it took them all day to find us and then said they couldn't find their way back to tied up alongside all night till it cleared. Hope you and the family have a g rest Christmas and New YEar and look forward to hearing from you.
Still run into people on ships from CP. John Fowler Mate and still sailing, still exactly the same and David Hall also a mate but not sailing.
All the best Cheers.
Bill
I too still have my Zillertal photo.


----------



## spacker

*"Scarey Carey"?*



codad1946 said:


> I was with CP from75 to 86,but the only name I recognise in the thread is Lucy Knight, who I sailed with but can't remember which ship....
> I started as 2/E on the Alaska with Alexander Stephenson as Chief and Akasaka Shaw 2nd Mate. I really enjoyed being in a "proper company" and saw out my seatime for 8 years as Chief before taking the redundancy package in '86.
> Sailed on Macmillan(2) (stuck up the Shat El Arab) and Clyne, Macleod(4), Emerson(2), Mather(2), Calgary,(3) Yale (may have missed a few) ending up with the Disco and Trader laid up in vdWetering and finally sailing the Trader out after a crankshaft regrind. Only CP man I am still in touch with is Geoff Wright. Hopeless with names but remember quite a few faces!
> Stephen Carey


CP Ships from '80 to '86 Fort Walsh, twice, ID Sinclair (only tanker trip) Trader and Disco, WM Neal, Fort Fraser, Dart boats, and then CP box boats again.
I remember sailing with you on one of the box boats. I was 3rd/Eng at the time. If I recall you were in the R.N.R then and a member of the Riley owners club too.
I, like you took a package in '86 and took my Chiefs ticket. Started working for Cable ships then. 16 years later Married a Canadian girls and now live in Canada and work on BC Ferries.
I will always remember a quote from Stephen "These ships only keep going due to the ball breaking graft of the Engineers working on them". May not be word perfect, but the "ball breaking graft" part I do remember.
Steve Packer


----------



## stephen sargent

Hi all
i was engineer on macmillian lord mount stephen fort steele and explorer 71 to 74
i live in perth western australia and i came across a model at alcoas hq in perth of the fort Assiniboine hope spelt it correctly anyone know link between Alcoa and Cp ships


----------



## henry1

*Happy days*

I joined CP in 1978 as 2/E on the Fort Kamloops, promoted to C/E on Fort Coulonge in 1982 with Roller Ball as captain, back on Bulkers on Fort Hamilton in 1983 changed to Hong Kong flag in 84 and stayed until replaced by Indian officers in Avenmouth in 88, by then only the 4 seniors were British.
Other ships I was on - WA Mather, Fort McCloud, Fort Kipp, Fort Yale, T Akasaka, WE Beaty, Fort Nanaimo, Fort Resolution, Pacific Logger.
Best trip was on the Nanaimo with captain Montgomery, we were in Canada and berthed in Nanaimo and the locals came down to see the ship, There were a few wife's on board and captain Montgomery was married to an ex chief steward Jane and she came out to Vancouver and left with my wife before we sailed.
Henry robson


----------



## LeoM

Was with CP from 1978 - 1984, when I took the Hong Kong offer etc. From Deck Cadet to 3rd Mate. Ships were: DC Coleman; Port Quebec; TG Shaughnessy; Fort Kipp; Fort Garry; Fort Nanaimo; Lord Strathcona; Lord Mount Stephen; Fort Walsh. Still in touch with Mike Wedge (3rd Mate) Paul Hughes (Yosser - 3rd Eng) , and recently on here Bill Bonner, R/O on the Quebec. Kept a lot of papers etc for reasons I cant recall but here they are for anyone interested - intended to post these on the Timelink site operated by Marshall Christie but that seems to have been inactive for some time now. I recall my interviewed with Marshall in 1978. 


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/97bamo0rg9c528l/AAAh-AWN_EgVeCW5q5EcIb22a?dl=0


----------



## MLF

To Martin H and Leo M - many thanks for taking the time to scan and upload the copies of Sea News and Who's on Board. I have just spent a few very nostalgic hours going through them  I was with CP from 1974 until 1986 when I took voluntary redundancy and have been ashore since.

Regards,

MLF


----------



## LeoM

To MLF - sorry I think my link has actually omitted some do***ents from my original folder, which I need to check and correct. The only name I recall with initials MF are Mike Fernee (on Lord Strathcona) but I dont wish to breach anonymity.

Howard


----------



## MLF

Hi Howard (LeoM ???)

I'm trying to remember names - the Sea News help a lot. So many people came and went on the Strath. Who were the 2nd mate and old man when you were there?


----------



## LeoM

Hi MLF - This is Howard Mansell (the forum name is just an attempt to avoid google searches churning out my name - dont know if that works). 

I think Andy Codd was 2nd Mate and Graham Gaunt was Capt. 

The sparky was Dave I'Anson. There others I recall but wont list them here.

Regards,

Howard


----------



## Michael Taylor

For what it is worth I was Mate on the Strathcona Ap '74 to Oct. 74 then for 3 months after Dec. Also sailed on the WM Neal, Coleman, Fort Calgary and Nelson.


----------



## davemac

Thanks for the Seanews' Martin - very interesting reading! Does anyone have any older versions available....1970 - 1972?
Dave.


----------



## willythegadget

J Gunnig said:


> I remember good times especially timber runs to Vancouver area with CP from 1969 till 1974 BEAVERELM, N.R. CRUMP T.G SHAUGHNESSY PORT HAWKSBURY LORD STRATHCONA and 2rd engineer on J V CLYNE and W C VAN HORNE I remember a J. Jeffery was cadet and 5 Eng on CLYNE on 2 trips when generators were falling to pieces. Have I got the right one.
> regards J Gunnig


Hello all, just found this website, I was a also a cadet with J. Jeffery on the J.V. Clyne, later on the Hawkesbury, Ambassador, McLeod, & Trader. So many names I can remember, glad to read so many stories, brings back good but vague memories.


----------



## EPM5

Hi, only found this recently, was with CP Ships from 1975-1985 before leaving and remaining ashore, some fond but unreliable memories, sailed on numerous in fleet, mainly geared bulk carriers, product carriers, box boats, was regular 3rd mate on dart atlantica ,
last trip on Logger before name change, Last trip on Strathcona before handed over, GA Walker in Falklands in 83, promoted 2nd mate into product carriers (with only 2nd Mates ticket, those were the days!!). When I was pushed into Chemical carriers that was the end for me really I literally jumped ship as I had another job. Ran into my good friend Mark Harrington( Mate) who brought me up to speed a few years later though. A very worthwhile 10 years though I never want to see the Shat al Arab again ( HRM).
All the best Paul.


----------



## Chris Wakefield

*How things change*

What is scary is when you look at the crew charts posted by LeoM, for 1981 and see yourself listed as a 5th Engineer.
35 years later, now sitting in a office in Singapore working as a Docking Superintendent, wondering where all the good times went and how the industry has changed, and not always for the good.


----------



## D1566

spacker said:


> CP Ships from '80 to '86 Fort Walsh, twice, ID Sinclair (only tanker trip) Trader and Disco, WM Neal, Fort Fraser, Dart boats, and then CP box boats again.
> I remember sailing with you on one of the box boats. I was 3rd/Eng at the time. If I recall you were in the R.N.R then and a member of the Riley owners club too.
> I, like you took a package in '86 and took my Chiefs ticket. Started working for Cable ships then. 16 years later Married a Canadian girls and now live in Canada and work on BC Ferries.
> I will always remember a quote from Stephen "These ships only keep going due to the ball breaking graft of the Engineers working on them". May not be word perfect, but the "ball breaking graft" part I do remember.
> Steve Packer


Steve, I sailed with you on the Fort Walsh; it was my first trip as Eng Cadet. 
2/E was Simon Grindley, 3/E John Brissenden and 4/E Dave Martin.


----------



## George McCaffery

Sailed for one trip on the Manchester Quest as R/O. I Joined her in Middlesboro 22/12/70 up to Montreal and paid off in Manchester i think on 14/1/71. We left Middlesboro on Christmas eve hit a bad storm in the Atlantic. The old man whose name i have forgotten died before we reached Montreal.


----------



## George McCaffery

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Harry D

*Fond memories*

Served on the GA WALKER, RA EMMERSON ,WA MATHER ,DISCOVERER , LORD MOUNT STEVEN ,FORT MAC CLOUD ,FORT FRASER,TG SHAUGHNESSY.
Did a spell down the Falklands on the Walker when she was down there. FORT COULONGE, AMBASSADOR,


----------



## Bobby E

*I Served With C P Ships*

Well hello you all out there.
I Served with C P Ships From 1974 to 1987.
E W Beatty, CP Voyageur,I D Sinclair, Fort Kipp, W M Neal, Fort Yale, Lord Mount Stephen, Port Hawksbury, Van Horn,Fort Victoria, Fort Walsh, D C Coleman, Fort Carlton, T Akasaka, Fort Kamloops, Fort Nanaimo, Fort Nelson. 
Loved my life at sea, but the day came to return to shore for family reasons.
All my very best regards to all my old CP Pals
Bobby E.


----------



## Bobby E

Hi Brian, sailed with your Dad on the E W Beatty, got a couple of pictures of him at a Chinese crew new year celebration, if you want them get back to me and we will sort someone out.


----------



## ewanjamesroberts

Bob you old dog - Do you remember crossing the line on the Hawkesbury; there were 3 gadgets Dick Dick, Spermy and me - my mate was on the QE2 and all the dancing girls smoothed his path across the line - I had you as queen Neptune - I will never forget it. How the hell are you? Ewan Roberts


----------



## Bobby E

Sorry Ewan, you must have the wrong person, never did a Cross the Line on the Hawk, that was the worst trip of my sea going career, almost chucked the M N after that experience, Ship was a junk heep, all I remember of that experience was Work Sleep Work Sleep. Happiest man in the World to pay off that wreck.


----------



## ewanjamesroberts

Hello Bobby - yes I think I do - I haven't go the hang of this thread thing yet. The Hawkesbury was a not a thing of beauty. Jeremy Rind was the old man when I was on her in 82/83. I seem to remember the Chief being from Derby - Corky - he and the mate had a Starwars fight with fluorescent tubes in the bar the day they got off. It was an eye opener for me. Cheers Ewan


----------



## Bobby E

It was mid 79 I was on her, Rind-A-Pest was the Old Man then to. C/E & 2/E, if seen in Engine Room. Must Be Fire and Boat Drill. They were total Rubbish. We were on the Gulf to Pussan Korea run, never seen land, SBM to SBM, 4 months of pure hell. Paid Off with Pete Hemmingway, he was a good Guy.Never Did another tanker after that real bad experience. All my very Best. Bob Evans.


----------



## keating1975

I worked as R/O with Quadrant Marine Services and sailed on T. Akasaka (83), Fort Carleton (83), Fort Victoria (84), and Cedar Voyager (85).
Thought they were great ships.


----------



## Bobby E

keating1975 said:


> I worked as R/O with Quadrant Marine Services and sailed on T. Akasaka (83), Fort Carleton (83), Fort Victoria (84), and Cedar Voyager (85).
> Thought they were great ships.


Yes, I also have good memories of C P Ships, and hold many fond memories, sail on some good ships with some good people. There was a few glitches here and there but memory plays funny tricks and you forget about them thankfully. Great hearing from you, take care and have a good Christmas and New Year. All my Best Bob.


----------



## BobClay

I remember Capt Rind well on the Hawkesbury, an unforgettable character.  My first ship in CP was the W.A. Mather, joined in Singapore in 1976 and he joined with me but was CO then. The old man was Capt Hooley and it was a great trip, pottering around the Far East and Australia. I stuck with CP for ten years after that and it was definately the best part of my sea-going career.


----------



## Bobby E

BobClay said:


> I remember Capt Rind well on the Hawkesbury, an unforgettable character.  My first ship in CP was the W.A. Mather, joined in Singapore in 1976 and he joined with me but was CO then. The old man was Capt Hooley and it was a great trip, pottering around the Far East and Australia. I stuck with CP for ten years after that and it was definately the best part of my sea-going career.


I was real lucky, I sailed with some real good Captains in my Career with CP. I sailed on the Voyageur with John Hooley, he was a nice guy, have some pictures of him somewhere, must make an effort one day to look them out, best Old Man I sailed with was Jim Mantz but sadly he has past Away, heard so stories of the bad ones but was lucky enough to miss them, I think, likely met one or two but memory blanks them out over the years, loved the sea life, but alas good things must come to an end, and had to go ashore, long Live C.P.


----------



## Les Gibson

Sadly John Hooley is no longer with us Bobby


----------



## Bobby E

Les Gibson said:


> Sadly John Hooley is no longer with us Bobby


Cheers Les, been a few years since we last bumped into each other, think it was Japan Standing By the Fort Yale, Joe Wallace and Motly crew, or it might have been the Drydocking of the Nanaimo in Japan after being aground in Barcelona loading scrap Steel. On Second thoughts it was The Yale, cause have a picture of you some where at the hand over party with big John Davis. Correct me if I'm wrong. Cheers.


----------



## Les Gibson

Hello Bobby,
Don't think it was me at that time. Although I was in Japan for most of the Forts I'm pretty sure that I left before the Fort Yale was completed. I knew big John Davis but don't remember coming across him during the 4 years I was there. 
Take care.


----------



## TEAPOT

sailed in BEAVERGLEN 1962,BEAVERCOVE 1963.


----------



## Bobby E

Sorry Les. My mistake, but was sure our paths had crossed at some time there again may be not. All my very best anyway, have a Great Christmas and New Year. Regards Bob.


----------



## Wolf Urine

Bob Clay....blast from the past. Bob was R/O on the G A Walker when I joined her in Sunsdvall on my first trip with CP. I joined with 2/E Dick Brittlebank, C/O John Drapper and Elect Brian Goodhand. Barry Robberts was master and ? Kitto 3/E 
I remember Bob saying that he started life at sea doing a trip with BP or Shell in the engine room while he sussed out which was the best job on board.....then hopped off to college to become an R/O.... . 
Bob left the Walker in Venezuela when he was relieved by Rose King.


----------



## Bill.B

What year was that Wolf? I paid off G A Walker in Umea as Dad was dying but can't remember my relief. It was just before Christmas 1980. Maybe Bob was my relief though the previous port to Umea was Sundsvaal and didn't think she was going back there. Knew Rose King from Lowestoft days. Barry Roberts was a great old man. Wasn't he on the Walker when they were boarded and the safe taken in the Malacca straits?


----------



## Wolf Urine

Well Bill B, your post prompts me to dig out my old discharge book instead of relying on memory!!!!
I joined the Walker for the first time (I sailed on her three times) in Sundsvall on 14/5/80 and now see that the Captain on that trip was Barry Jones, not Barry Roberts - I sailed with both of them on several different trips. 
I was told about Barry Roberts having his safe robbed by Barry and the purser who was with him at the time but not sure which ship it was.


----------



## Wolf Urine

It is with regret that a good CP friend of mine, Trevor Fisher passed away in November. I sailed with Trevor on the Repap Enterprise where we had some great adventures together!!!
We used to get together for a pint and trip down memory lane once or twice a year and Trev (Spurtle Burger) will be sadly missed.


----------



## Bill.B

Hi Wolf. I joined the Walker up the Orinoco with the three Vikings from Aalborg boilers. That in itself was a story. We did a couple of trips to Amoy Bay and La Guira then headed for drydock in Norfolk Virginia. We were there about 6 weeks or so where I met the girl I have been married to for 33 years. On sailing from Norfolk we must have gone somewhere to load and the discharge ports were Sundsvall and Umea. Sanders/Sanderson was the old man when I joined and was a great guy. Discharge book says Umea 16.12.80 payoff. Purser was E King no sign who the old man was. I seem to remember Sanderson being relieved. Story I heard of the safe was the old man never showed up for breakfast and was found bound and in his bunk. I am sure someone will know more.
Have a great Christmas and New year and all of those other CP inmates.


----------



## Wolf Urine

G A Walker was doing intensive trading in Venezuela at that time with the odd trip to Sweden and the likes. Barry Jones and Sanderson were regulars on there during a very eventful period of the ships career. She was involved in an incident which resulted in an oil jetty at Amoy Bay being demolished, another where one of the boilers was burnt out, again at Amoy Bay and then spent many weeks in Norfolk having the main engine realigned in 'chock fast' resin after serious grounding in the River Maracaibo. My second trip started by joining during these repairs and Bruce Hardy was 2nd mate, Chris Lucas 3rd mate and Luke Stewart 3/E.


----------



## MikeGDH

Wolf Urine said:


> It is with regret that a good CP friend of mine, Trevor Fisher passed away in November. I sailed with Trevor on the Repap Enterprise where we had some great adventures together!!!
> We used to get together for a pint and trip down memory lane once or twice a year and Trev (Spurtle Burger) will be sadly missed.


hey Wolf - is this the same Trevor Fisher who was with USSCo of NZ for a while?
If so, I sailed with him a few times. He was a great shipmate! & am very sorry to hear of his death..
Best for Xmas & New Year.
Mike


----------



## Wolf Urine

MikeGDH said:


> hey Wolf - is this the same Trevor Fisher who was with USSCo of NZ for a while?
> If so, I sailed with him a few times. He was a great shipmate! & am very sorry to hear of his death..
> Best for Xmas & New Year.
> Mike


Well Trev talked about living and working in NZ once upon a time so probably the answer is yes.


----------



## MikeGDH

Wolf Urine said:


> Well Trev talked about living and working in NZ once upon a time so probably the answer is yes.


Thanks for quick reply Wolf.
Yes, almost sure to be him. He always yearned to be back with CP, and don't think his wife was too well settled in NZ.
Thanks again & hope you have a good Xmas & New Year.
Mike.


----------



## hullboy

I sailed on CP Voyager in1972 a good ship nice cabins


----------



## TonyReynolds

Hi there, I was on the Lord Strathcona in 1973/4 and managed a couple of trips. There was a lot of trouble with ME cylinder liners cracking. There was also a plot by the flying squad to do us harm: they stripped down the diesel generator and left it in bits all over the plates and left the rest of us to it!


----------



## TonyReynolds

Hi Bobby E,
I sailed on the Lord Strathcona when Jim Mantz was the old man there - I was an engineer. Jim used to come and turn to down below on the morning 8/12 - good worker too.
Cheers to all,
Tony


----------



## Bill.B

I sailed twice with Jim Mantz and he was the best old man I ever sailed with. His wife June was also the nicest person you could hope to meet. She took my wife shopping in Manchester and she hardly spent a thing. So sad the way he died. Our last trip was on the same Benline wood run to Sabah on Kamloops. His stories of sailing with Souters to South America were hilarious. The Philippinos loved him as he used to bank roll the barbecues onboard and went out his way to make sure we all had a good time.


----------



## Michael Taylor

I was Mate on the Strathcona April 74 to Aug 74 and again from Dec to March 75. Joined CP after a terrible 6 months first time tanker person with Texaco (all previous sea time was with Ellermans) Seems that 6 months made me an expert on tankers and since I had joined CP to rid myself of those vessels was not pleased.....anyway Jim made things better and after that last trip went onto the Cole, Calgary and Nelson....no more tankers.


----------



## fanthorpe45

*I remember*



m0vvt said:


> Hi All.
> First sailed on the HR MacMillan in 1968 then again in 1969.
> Transferred to the NR Crump and did my honeymoon trip with my new wife on my last trip with CP over Christmas 1970. Was Sparkie at the time, first sailing with Capt Ali White, then for my last trip with Capt Tranter. Had some really great times on those ships especially the parties in Vancouver. Often wondered what happened to the girls there.
> Sailing as a Mate/SDPO now in the offshore industry and will probably retire this year.
> Interested to hear from anyone who remembers me.
> 
> Malcolm


I remember I was Maureen Ross then eventually married Hugh Ross who was CO at that time lived in Liverpool a long time. Back here in 79 Hugh has been gone since 2010


----------



## Iangr

I sailed with CP from 1977 - 81 as a RO, later REO. T Akasaka was first ship from Cagliari to Vancouver via Brazil and Japan. Then Voyager, EW Beatty, Fort Kipp, Fort Victoria, Fort Yale and Port Vancouver. Met some really great people, had some good times and visited some interesting ports. Port Vancouver was only ship I was glad to leave due to captain and chief. Alas, my last ship too.


----------



## Perusal

CP Ships from 77-82 from 5/E thru 2/E

Fort Steele, HR MacMillan ( for last 6 months including leaving Basra to Singapore), WA Mather, Fort Calgary (twice), Fort Walsh


----------



## BobClay

Been away from this thread for a while. I was very sad to hear that John Hooley had died. He was my first Captain in CP and was a breath of fresh air after the nutters I'd sailed with in Kelvin Hughes and freelancing.
I did a couple of trips on the Walker when she was trading on the Venezuelan Coast, including the infamous pier bashing at Amuay Bay which got us a couple of weeks in the repair yard in Curacao.
I do remember handing over to Rose King, then flying home in a Viasa Airlines (named as the second most dangerous airline at the time) DC10 (that were falling out of the sky with monotonous regularity) possibly using fuel we'd carried in (saying nothing.)
I think those trips were my favourite sea time, albeit I never saved a penny on either of them. B\)


----------



## David Collyer

Wolf Urine said:


> It is with regret that a good CP friend of mine, Trevor Fisher passed away in November. I sailed with Trevor on the Repap Enterprise where we had some great adventures together!!!
> We used to get together for a pint and trip down memory lane once or twice a year and Trev (Spurtle Burger) will be sadly missed.


Sorry to hear news of Trevor Fisher.....I sailed 1982 on WA Mather as 3/O with Trevor, good times! OM were Peter Pennelier & Stuart Fraser, 2/O Dave Little [sadly also passed away a few years ago. C/E Bruce Steven, 2/E Richard Brittlebank, 3/E Alby Bowden & Dave Forshaw, 4/E Henry Hall, 5/E Craig Thompson, Elect was Laurie Ford, Purser Ed Sullivan.

Dave


----------



## Bobby E

TonyReynolds said:


> Hi Bobby E,
> I sailed on the Lord Strathcona when Jim Mantz was the old man there - I was an engineer. Jim used to come and turn to down below on the morning 8/12 - good worker too.
> Cheers to all,
> Tony


The Lord Strathcona, now there was a tanker and a half, done a dry dock in Lisboa, 7 weeks, sailed, 18 hours later the 3 turbo's went bang, slow steamed back to Lisboa. Yes she was some ship. Hugh Ross was the O/M. And the worst C/E I ever sailed with was there to.


----------



## mikokimi

I am new to SN and have only just read these posts.
I sailed with CP from '72 to '85 then crossed to Canmar from '85 to '90.
I started as third mate and left as chief mate but did a few standby jobs as Captain.
I sailed on 23 ships ranging from the Pine to the Ambassador in box boats, from the 'Logger to D C Coleman in bulk and from the Walker the I D SINCLAIR in tankers.
A lot of the names mentioned above are well remembered especially one of you who had a beautiful Japanese wife who taught me table tennis.
Anyone who fancies a wee blather drop me a line...

Martin Weir


----------



## David Collyer

Iangr said:


> I sailed with CP from 1977 - 81 as a RO, later REO. T Akasaka was first ship from Cagliari to Vancouver via Brazil and Japan. Then Voyager, EW Beatty, Fort Kipp, Fort Victoria, Fort Yale and Port Vancouver. Met some really great people, had some good times and visited some interesting ports. Port Vancouver was only ship I was glad to leave due to captain and chief. Alas, my last ship too.


I was 3/0 on Vancouver 1980/81, paid off in January '81 with my wife at Hay Point, Queensland. Was that same trip as yours.

dave


----------



## David Collyer

mikokimi said:


> I am new to SN and have only just read these posts.
> I sailed with CP from '72 to '85 then crossed to Canmar from '85 to '90.
> I started as third mate and left as chief mate but did a few standby jobs as Captain.
> I sailed on 23 ships ranging from the Pine to the Ambassador in box boats, from the 'Logger to D C Coleman in bulk and from the Walker the I D SINCLAIR in tankers.
> A lot of the names mentioned above are well remembered especially one of you who had a beautiful Japanese wife who taught me table tennis.
> Anyone who fancies a wee blather drop me a line...
> 
> Martin Weir


Martin
I was CP '73/88 then Safmarine. Your name rings a bell but cannot recall if we sailed together.

dave


----------



## daveocc

I am attempting to put together a web-page for each of the "White Empresses". Take a look at the Empress of Canada (III) at http://www.cp-ships.com and please feel free to sign the guest book or start a discussion.


----------



## mikokimi

Dave,
I have spent the last week searching for my discharge books that cover the periods specified. Blowed if I can find them.
I think we did sail together briefly. Your name is definitely familiar to me. It may have been on the Vancouver, but then maybe not.
Don Tranter was the OM when I was there and we had a girl cadet Maddie who married the 2/E Byron Gudgeon later.


----------



## David Collyer

mikokimi said:


> Dave,
> I have spent the last week searching for my discharge books that cover the periods specified. Blowed if I can find them.
> I think we did sail together briefly. Your name is definitely familiar to me. It may have been on the Vancouver, but then maybe not.
> Don Tranter was the OM when I was there and we had a girl cadet Maddie who married the 2/E Byron Gudgeon later.


Martin.
Thanks for reply. I never sailed with Don Tranter but remember [Maddie though not surname] and Byron. I did the Walker back end of '75 as cadet on the Carribean-USEC run. Ron ?? & Cy Beck were OM

It is times like these you realise the advice given by family elders to keep a diary should have been taken........grey matter now gets in the way of memory.


----------



## David Collyer

fanthorpe45 said:


> I remember I was Maureen Ross then eventually married Hugh Ross who was CO at that time lived in Liverpool a long time. Back here in 79 Hugh has been gone since 2010


Hi Maureen.

I joined the Port Vancouver in Vancouver, summer of '80, with my wife Denise, Hugh was OM and for the three weeks there you took the time to take my wife and the Australian 2/O's wife Julie, out and about around Vancouver, up the coast and to the Island.
Sorry to hear of Hugh passing, I first saw the obit on the Timelink website that Marshall Christie started, but believe it is now no longer.


----------



## fanthorpe45

I remember that, seems a pretty long time ago. Glad to hear from you. We must have just been getting off after the trip that I had taken with my three kids.


----------



## David Collyer

fanthorpe45 said:


> I remember that, seems a pretty long time ago. Glad to hear from you. We must have just been getting off after the trip that I had taken with my three kids.


Yes a long time ago, honeymoon trip! Hugh stayed onboard for the trip to Leningrad via Panama Canal and north of Scotland, then back to Norfolk before getting off for leave.


----------



## mikokimi

Hi, Maureen
We met very briefly on the Canmar Venture when I was Hugh's Mate. We sailed together for quite a long while on various ships and I was supposed to come to the Repap Enterprise as his relief but cir***stances intervened. 
I am extremely sad to learn of his passing and pass you my sincere condolences on your loss.
I always maintained that when I became Captain, I wanted to be just like Hugh.
Martin


----------



## fanthorpe45

He certainly was good at his job, we had been divorced for many years when he died but had spent many years together and his children are mostly here in Canada only two of his sons live in Liverpool.


----------



## Iand

I was with CP Ships from sept 1977 joining the Fort Victoria in Holyhead. Did all my cadetship with them and later became 3rd mate. My name is Ian Denham and my father was also Captain with the company. Remember Bob Clay very well from my first trip where we were making a cadet training film, would love to get a copy of that. Also served on WA Mather, Van Horne, Fort Steele, Shaughnessy, CP Trader, CP Discovere, CP Ambassador, Fort Nelson, to name a few


----------



## BobClay

Hello Iand. Yep I remember that trip on the Victoria very well, took me a year to recover from it.

[=P]


----------



## Bill.B

Hi Ian. My wife and I sailed with your dad on Dart Atlantica around 83 for two trips. He, in exchange for me getting him a golfing magazine, gave me the choice of the Atlantica staying in Norfolk Virginia on a Saturday night or going up to Baltimore and anchor. Needless to say we stayed in Norfolk overnight and my wife got to see her mother and family. Will always be gratefully for that. He was one of the best old men I sailed with and hope that he is still golfing.


----------



## endure

I went for a job interview with CP. Unfortunately it was the day after my birthday. Needless to say I didn't get the job

(Jester)


----------



## IMRCoSparks

*Ross Griffiths*

I found out recently that Ross Griffiths C/Eng passed away in Queensland a couple of months ago.

I sailed with him aboard HR Macmillan in 1968 when he was 2nd Eng.

He subsequently served as C/Eng on a couple of other CP Ships before returning to Oz in 1971.

Blurry pic of Christmas in Pt Alberni 1968. Ross wears the glasses. Capt was BOH Brown. C/Eng was Fred ?. Japanese person was the Mitsubishi warranty engineer.


----------



## Les Gibson

Ken
C.E would have been Fred Boyd


----------



## Iand

Hi Bill. My father Peter Denham retired and moved to Australia to be near his grandchildren. He unfortunately passed away in 2013. He was indeed an avid golfer and i had the pleasure of playing many of the courses in Western Australia with him.


----------



## fanthorpe45

Hugh Ross was chief officer


----------



## Bill.B

Hi Ian, Sorry to hear Peter had passed on. He was very well liked and a pleasure to sail with. Glad he got some green time in and you got to share it.
Both I and my wife send our condolences.


----------



## Rob.Mac

*Canadian Pacific Career*

Had a great time with CP Joining as an engineering "gadget" in 1975. Went to Popar College in London for 2 years before doing the 1 year at sea. Had my 18th Birthday on the "Crump." These fine ships were: 

N R Crump
I D Sinclair.
Fort Edmonton.

Back to college in South Shields and met up with Steve Jack & Guy Rayson, fellow cadets.

Returned to see on the CP Voyager - Remember "Horse Catwright!" To finish my year st sea before promotion to 5th Eng.
Next ID Sinclair with Wiggie Bennett as 2nd Eng.
Need to find the discharge book for the rest, but remember the following: 

Fort Norman
Port Vancouver
Fort Fraser
RA Emerson
Fort Victoria
I D Sinclair
Fort Edmonton at Ascension Island.
Etc.....

I'll look the rest up later.

Have gone to a few reunions at Liverpool organised by Marshall Christie met Neil Scrivan Purser, Willie Nelson, Mr Steadman, he was a super you know!

Sailed with Mad Bob Clay as well! Also sailed with Lucy Knight & many more great people.

Happy days, still talk about them, a great 10 years and felt those times set me up well for later life!

Rob (Mac) McLaren


----------



## D1566

Rob.Mac said:


> Back to college in South Shields and met up with Steve Jack & Guy Rayson, fellow cadets.


Had my final trip as Eng Cadet on the 'Fort Norman' with both Steve and Guy as 4/Es, 1981.


----------



## BobClay

I'm still alive. I remember a few of those ships .. (and still got the scars to prove it.):sweat:


----------



## Rob.Mac

Right, found my sea time certificates! Aren't mothers great, curse them for hoarding stuff but then comes in useful!

Oct 79 to Nov 79 CP Voyager
Nov 79 to Feb 80 ID Sinclair John Stenhouse Chif eng
May 80 to Sept 80 Fort Norman - GE Horton & Dave Ramsey Chief.
Dec 80 to April 81 Fort Kamloops
June 81 to October 81 WA Mather.
Jan 82 to May 82 port Vancouver
20th Dec to April 83 RA Emerson
June 83 to Sept 83 Fort Edmonton
October 83 to Feb 84 DC Coleman
May 84 to Sept 84 Fort Fraser 3 rd Eng
29 October 84 to 22nd Jan Fort Fraser taking to scrap 2nd Engineer 
24 Jan to 22nd Feb 85 Fort Edmonton to replace fighting 2nd & 3rd engineers!
Mid July to 1st Dec Fort Nelson - A Mortimer & Ed Groves Chief.

Left when we went foreign flag to become service engineer' then into sales then management for glue machines!

Rob Mac


----------



## Rob.Mac

Still in touch with Guy Rayson and Ian McAllister!


----------



## Rob.Mac

BobClay said:


> I'm still alive. I remember a few of those ships .. (and still got the scars to prove it.):sweat:


Do you still live in Potteries Bob?


----------



## fanthorpe45

I guess the older we get the more nostalgic we become. Anyone know Don & Olivia Jackson 2nd engineer, John Hussey RO, Gary Heindmarsh 5th engineer or Colin Horton CE from the 1980 Jan to March trip on the Fort Hamilton. Hugh Ross was Capt, I sailed with him New York to Bangkok. Some of us went up the twin towers that trip, now they ar 15 years gone


----------



## Rob.Mac

fanthorpe45 said:


> I guess the older we get the more nostalgic we become. Anyone know Don & Olivia Jackson 2nd engineer, John Hussey RO, Gary Heindmarsh 5th engineer or Colin Horton CE from the 1980 Jan to March trip on the Fort Hamilton. Hugh Ross was Capt, I sailed with him New York to Bangkok. Some of us went up the twin towers that trip, now they ar 15 years gone


Colin Horton was on the Fort Norman

Gary Hindmarsh went all the way to CE and now works at the college at South Shields.


----------



## TonyReynolds

Might I enquire how Jim died?
MAny thanks,
Tony


----------



## Bill.B

Not sure if you mean Jim Mantz Tony. If you do I heard he had left CP and was a cargo superintendent for the Indonesian hardwood run. Not sure which lines vessel he was on. Apparently he got bitten by and insect when put on deck and by the time the vessel go to Singapore he had died. If anyone has a more accurate story I would like to hear it. I remember coming back from Sabah to Singapore loaded and the CE and I overhauling the phone sockets ate the base of the cranes. The chief called me up and asked if I was alone. I said yes. He replied are you sure? Listen! I was not along as the deck load was alive with everything. When we discharged in Europe, luckily it was winter, there were dead insects, snakes and whatever all over the place. I think the Chief was Alan Mortimer. Sea news did an article on us all for that trip on Kamloops.


----------



## leo roberts

leo roberts cook 
was on f garry rouge , strathcoa ,dart adlatica, g.a walker cp voyager , had a good time , as ever things changed , and moved on you all take care out there all you cp people regs leo


----------



## Iainb

David Collyer said:


> Hi Maureen.
> 
> I joined the Port Vancouver in Vancouver, summer of '80, with my wife Denise, Hugh was OM and for the three weeks there you took the time to take my wife and the Australian 2/O's wife Julie, out and about around Vancouver, up the coast and to the Island.
> Sorry to hear of Hugh passing, I first saw the obit on the Timelink website that Marshall Christie started, but believe it is now no longer.


Hi, I was on the Vancouver in 1980, joined in Vancouver and left in Leningrad when the ship sailed without me! Had to stay a few days there waiting to be escorted from the USSR by the KGB!HughRoss was the captain I believe he tried to wait for me but had to sail.

I went on the DC Coleman the next trip and Martin Weir was the 2/O, so hello to you again. That was a great trip with some good times in Antwerp and Narvik. Iain


----------



## BobClay

Rob.Mac said:


> Do you still live in Potteries Bob?


Hometown was Stafford, almost in the potteries (which are in North Staffordshire) but now live in Cornwall.


----------



## David Collyer

*Port Vancouver 1980*



mikokimi said:


> Dave,
> I have spent the last week searching for my discharge books that cover the periods specified. Blowed if I can find them.
> I think we did sail together briefly. Your name is definitely familiar to me. It may have been on the Vancouver, but then maybe not.
> Don Tranter was the OM when I was there and we had a girl cadet Maddie who married the 2/E Byron Gudgeon later.


Martin.

Have recently seen a post by Ian B regarding the Vancouver & DC Coleman. It looks like we sailed together on Port Vancouver in Sep 1980. Believe you joined by launch in the Great Belt off Denmark on our way to Leningrad. You would have taken over from Vince Nolan [Aussie guy who last time I saw him was a Pilot in Fremantle] he had his wife Julie. After Leningrad we went over to Norfolk to load coal & also the Barbados crew replaced the Filopino.

Does that ring any bells or shake off the dust ??

Dave


----------



## Iainb

Dave,
I don't think martin was on the Vancouver that trip. I sailed with him on the DC Coleman about two weeks after leaving the Vancouver in Leningrad.


----------



## mikokimi

*D C Coleman*

Ian,
You are correct inasmuch as I was on the Coleman later that year.
I don't have my discharge books to verify dates other than going to Richards Bay to load coal for Denmark then getting fitted out with cold weather gear in Aabenraa for Narvik. I think we went to the States to discharge and I went home.

I was on the Vancouver around that same time. The Barbados crew were already there when I joined with Byron Gudgeon. I know that I left the Kamloops early in the year and did the Vancouver before the Coleman. 1980/81 was a busy time for me cos I joined the Nelson in February 81
Martin


----------



## mikokimi

Dave,
Not being able to find my discharge books is driving me crazy. I have a fair grasp of the sequence of ships but the actual dates not so much.
When I mentioned you to my wife she said that your name was familiar to her, but she never sailed with me in those days only port visits around UK or near European ports. I am sure she never came to the Vancouver.
From 81 to 82 I was on the Nelson, Norman, Dart Atlantica and the Quebec. I was one of Tourell's Terrors when the Quebec was arrested by the Argies and held for 3 weeks when they invaded the Falklands.
I was then ashore for at least 9 months and did my Masters.
Between summer 83 and Easter 85, I was on the Darts and did 5 months on the Calgary as mate. I then crossed to the darkside and spent the next 5 years with CanMar.


----------



## Iainb

mikokimi said:


> Ian,
> You are correct inasmuch as I was on the Coleman later that year.
> I don't have my discharge books to verify dates other than going to Richards Bay to load coal for Denmark then getting fitted out with cold weather gear in Aabenraa for Narvik. I think we went to the States to discharge and I went home.
> 
> I was on the Vancouver around that same time. The Barbados crew were already there when I joined with Byron Gudgeon. I know that I left the Kamloops early in the year and did the Vancouver before the Coleman. 1980/81 was a busy time for me cos I joined the Nelson in February 81
> Martin


Martin,
I joined the Coleman in October in Aabenraa when we were discharging coal we then did about 3 runs between Narvik and Antwerp and you were on at least one of those, we then went to Tubarao and back to Europe with iron ore. I joined with a female cadet can't quite recall her name, and Mike Elwin the 4/E. Does that jog any memories? I think you were doing a tax year way. I think Robson Raw was the old man at some point.

Iain


----------



## mikokimi

[/U]Iain, 
I was definitely there for a couple of runs to Narvik but I don't think I was still there at Tubarao. I was home for Christmas for the first time in 7 years.
Was the girl cadet Jackie Lindsay? From Edinburgh, I seem to remember sailing with her for a short time in the early 80's.
Martin

[/B]


Iainb said:


> Martin,
> I joined the Coleman in October in Aabenraa when we were discharging coal we then did about 3 runs between Narvik and Antwerp and you were on at least one of those, we then went to Tubarao and back to Europe with iron ore. I joined with a female cadet can't quite recall her name, and Mike Elwin the 4/E. Does that jog any memories? I think you were doing a tax year way. I think Robson Raw was the old man at some point.
> 
> Iain


----------



## Iainb

mikokimi said:


> [/U]Iain,
> I was definitely there for a couple of runs to Narvik but I don't think I was still there at Tubarao. I was home for Christmas for the first time in 7 years.
> Was the girl cadet Jackie Lindsay? From Edinburgh, I seem to remember sailing with her for a short time in the early 80's.
> Martin
> 
> [/B]


Martin,
you were and that was the name of the female cadet, she left around the same time as you then. After that we did another two runs to Narvik and then another one to Tuberao before I left in late March/April in Rotterdam.
I was one of 5 cadets on there I remember one of the others was Dave Faulkner, Bob Stannage was the Captain initially, Martin Jones was 3/O and Bob Bayliss the 3/E. I have a picture somewhere of you and Jackie in the crew bar.
Iain


----------



## mikokimi

Iainb said:


> Martin,
> you were and that was the name of the female cadet, she left around the same time as you then. After that we did another two runs to Narvik and then another one to Tuberao before I left in late March/April in Rotterdam.
> I was one of 5 cadets on there I remember one of the others was Dave Faulkner, Bob Stannage was the Captain initially, Martin Jones was 3/O and Bob Bayliss the 3/E. I have a picture somewhere of you and Jackie in the crew bar.
> Iain


Bob Stannage and I clashed personally but were fine job wise. The mate earlier was a guy from Cornwall called Roger something who kept us apart, but after he left.... I remember Dave Faulkner but no one else. I was getting bored being 2nd mate by then and needed a change. My last trip before going for masters was the Nelson which was a real fun trip all over far east/aussie/new Zealand. I then went on to box boats as mate following the Calgary and stayed on boxes as mate and master (1989) until leaving the sea in 2002.
I am still unable to unravel the Vancouver with/without Dave Collyer and until I find my discharge books cannot be much help.
Martin


----------



## David Collyer

*Leningrad*



Iainb said:


> Dave,
> I don't think martin was on the Vancouver that trip. I sailed with him on the DC Coleman about two weeks after leaving the Vancouver in Leningrad.


Iain 

I got wrong of stick with your post re Martin. Been racking my brain to remember who was there in Lenningrad. For sure it was Hughie, Geoff Grimes [mate], Joe Reina [3/E], John Mercer [Purser], Trevor ?? [R/O], you & Owen the other Cadet.

Amazing what you discover is in the archives. Denise has dug out her birthday card she received in Leningrad from guys onboard. 

From this the other guys onboard in Leningrad were, David [not me], Don, Martin, Tony, Brian, Phil, someone who signed his coment with a drawing of a "mushroom" [the writing looks that of an older person, not Owen] & the C/E signed it "chief". Any of those names ring a bell with you as I just cannot place the surnames.

Definately George Nicholson [C/E], Graham Carroll [2/E] who broke his arm at some stage, John Cannon & wife [3/E] Tim Lovell-Smith [4/E] & wife, Glenn Moore [Leckkie] were onboard at some stage. James Gordon [cadet] joined in Norfolk.

dave


----------



## Iainb

Hi Dave 
I have some of the crew listed in a note book, Capt was Hugh Ross, Mate Geoff Grimes, 2/O Vince Nolan, Brian Clague was 4/E, Elec Don McHardey, 2/E Dave Flint and two other cadets Phil Crowe and Martin Noble.
Iain


----------



## vmmartin

Hello to former CP Ships crew members. My name is Trevor, and I'm originally from Vancouver, BC. I'm looking for George McNabb whom I believe is related to me. George McNabb was an engineer on the HR MacMillan in 1968 and 1969 and was from Scotland. Does anyone know or remember George, and if so, would you be willing to share any information.

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## firey

I never expected my initial posting to gather so much interest and for many to cross paths once again. CP was a good company to work for , but alas things change.


----------



## Donmac51

Iainb said:


> Hi Dave
> I have some of the crew listed in a note book, Capt was Hugh Ross, Mate Geoff Grimes, 2/O Vince Nolan, Brian Clague was 4/E, Elec Don McHardey, 2/E Dave Flint and two other cadets Phil Crowe and Martin Noble.
> Iain


Hi all,
It's amazing how names are dredged up from the past I was the elec on that trip and the ro was Trevor (Trig) Rogers. Sad to say for those who remember him Trig is now very poorly and in a nursing home, but he still remembers good time we all had their.
Donmac


----------



## mary75

Can anyone help me straighten out these memories? 
In June, 1940 (I was 10) I got off the CP train in Vancouver, B.C. (from Calgary, Alberta) and saw my first ship tied up nearby at the CPR pier. Could it have been the Empress of Japan? Or maybe another Empress ship?
My next memory is that around 1950-51, I learned that the CP Empress ships would be using Montreal as their departure port,not Vancouver.
I have a book ordered from the Public Library and have googled for info. but I'm no wiser.


----------



## cueball44

Found this if it is any use to you. Empress of Asia at C. P. R Pier B - C.


----------



## David Collyer

Donmac51 said:


> Hi all,
> It's amazing how names are dredged up from the past I was the elec on that trip and the ro was Trevor (Trig) Rogers. Sad to say for those who remember him Trig is now very poorly and in a nursing home, but he still remembers good time we all had their.
> Donmac



Hi Don. 

I was on that trip too with my wife Denise.....Had some wet soya bean meal on board from Norfolk Va. so had to go the fair weather route to Koashung from LA after bunkering. Were you still on board at that time?

Sorry to hear about Trig Rogers being poorly, if you are in contact gives him our best. 

More names from that trip would be:- 
Keith Hyde [Master] took over from Hughie Ross. 
George Nicholson [C/E] cannot remember who he took over from. Graham Carroll [2/E] took over from Dave Flint. 
John Canon [3/E] & wife, took over from Joe Riena. 
Tim Lovell-Smith [4/E] & wife, took over from Brain Clague. Harry ???? [Purser], took over from John Mercer. 
Jim Fletcher [C/O] took over from Geoff Grimes. 
James Gordon [deck cadet] who spent the pacific crossing, with 2 shore guy's, repairing bilge valves which caused the water ingress to the soya. 

Dave


----------



## mary75

Thanks as always, Cueball. That must have been the ship I saw. Thanks to your info., I found a good related website and am busy following all the clues.


----------



## cueball44

mary75 said:


> Thanks as always, Cueball. That must have been the ship I saw. Thanks to your info., I found a good related website and am busy following all the clues.


 I came across it after I Googled 'CPR PIER images'. There are quiet a few images there.


----------



## David Collyer

Iand said:


> I was with CP Ships from sept 1977 joining the Fort Victoria in Holyhead. Did all my cadetship with them and later became 3rd mate. My name is Ian Denham and my father was also Captain with the company. Remember Bob Clay very well from my first trip where we were making a cadet training film, would love to get a copy of that. Also served on WA Mather, Van Horne, Fort Steele, Shaughnessy, CP Trader, CP Discovere, CP Ambassador, Fort Nelson, to name a few


Hi Ian
Recently been looking through old photo's and If I have got it correct, reckon I found one of you on the bridge wing of Fort Victoria in kaki uniform and moccasins, taken from monkey island. It was the 1981 trip discharging coal from Aussie & Canada in Ube Japan. On board was Ian & Lynda Mcluskie, Pete Hemmingway, "Tetley" and John [leckie], David Burt would have been OM at some stage, cannot remember names of others. I was 3/0. Joined and paid off in Ube. Nearly missed the JAL plane at a stopover in Moscow on the way out!


----------



## BobClay

I have a pix in the gallery of a 'crossing the line' ceremony aboard the Fort Victoria in 1977/78.

I'm still recovering from the Xmas celebration in Rastanurah with all the boozed sealed up. 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/163467/title/fort-victoria-1978/cat/all


----------



## mary75

Has anyone ever been inside the hospital or Medical Centre of a CP ship? (Would appreciate a description for a YA novel I'm writing.)


----------



## ddavid dunloppullovertony

*Beaver boats*

I sailed on the Beaver lodge & Beaver ford a few times as A.B. in the 50s. Nice Ships./Crews & grub I remember. Some great Run Ashores in Antwerp.


----------



## Sodbuster

Brian Boyd said:


> Hi everyone my dad Fredrick Thomas Boyd (Tony) was a CE until he died in1979. I think his last trip was on Port Quebec....anybody remember him?


Hi Brian, sorry to hear about your Dad, I sailed with him back in 1977 it think it was, my wife was with me and she cut his hair a couple of times. Lovely bloke. I think it was on the Quebec, Don Tranter was the skipper.
John Hartley Electronics Officer,


----------



## LucyKnight

KH


BobClay said:


> I have a pix in the gallery of a 'crossing the line' ceremony aboard the Fort Victoria in 1977/78.
> 
> I'm still recovering from the Xmas celebration in Rastanurah with all the boozed sealed up.
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/163467/title/fort-victoria-1978/cat/all


They were rather enthusiastic about Crossing the Line ceremonies on Fort Steele.. Despite having been initiated on my first trip at sea on a on Shell tanker S.S. Mangelia, which had a small pool., they decided on the Fort Steele to put me through again in 1978. I had no certificate with me. That was their excuse. It was my first trip with CP as ER/O. The ship was enroute to Aussi (4 ports) There was no pool on F S. Who needs one of those when the ship has fire hoses. It got so out of hand (the Filipino crew complained to Capt about how rough they were towards me). No one else was being put through this ceremony. I ended up needing anaesthetic eye drops put in so I could open my eyes properly for the evening watch. The purser came up to radio room to put them in. I couldn't see properly. What ever they had put in this chamber pot along with sausages and tipped over my head really reacted with my eyes. They had appareny left this putred mixture in the sun for days. They coated me with varipus smelly matter as well as t flour and water mixure and after throwing that around combined with turning fire hoses on me, the Monkey Island was somewhat slippery. I ended up with 4 inch across bruising on my sides on hips and thighs. For some reasom it ended up like rugby tackles. They seized me from the radio room. I have a couple of photos of that radio room. One showing callsign ZBMD and me sitting in front of main rx. The other one is of me tuning up main tx.


----------



## LucyKnight

mary75 said:


> Can anyone help me straighten out these memories?
> In June, 1940 (I was 10) I got off the CP train in Vancouver, B.C. (from Calgary, Alberta) and saw my first ship tied up nearby at the CPR pier. Could it have been the Empress of Japan? Or maybe another Empress ship?
> My next memory is that around 1950-51, I learned that the CP Empress ships would be using Montreal as their departure port,not Vancouver.
> I have a book ordered from the Public Library and have googled for info. but I'm no wiser.


There is a hardback book . Canadian Pacific - Story of Great Shipping Line by George Musk. Publisher David and Charles 1980. It is packed with history and photos. If you google title followed by Abe Books and ditto followed by Amazon, it should appear.


----------



## BobClay

Reading your experience Lucy I'd have to say I have a dark admission to make. I crossed the line long before I worked for CP, but there was no ceremony and I most certainly didn't have a certificate. (I've been working it out and I think it was on a Bank Boat.)

So any ceremony I took part in with CP, (which was one or two, _cough_) I did it as a _'mole'_ so to speak. Yours does sound to me as if it went over the top. (Whaaa)


----------



## mary75

Thanks, Lucy. I've just now ordered it from the Vancouver Public Library. I should have it in a few days.


----------



## Brian Boyd

IMRCoSparks said:


> Hi Brian
> Attached is a very blurry photo taken at Xmas 1968 aboard HR MacMillan in Pt Alberni BC.
> To the left of Capt Brown, I'm sure is Fred. Also in the pic is Ross, 2nd Eng. & Jeff, 3rd Eng ( with beard). I'm the guy with the big white face.
> As the ship was still under warranty from the Mitsubishi shipyard in Hiroshima, a company representative was also carried, also pictured. Although he seemed to enjoy the Xmas fare, he usually lived on lots of rice. He carried his own huge supply and occasionally in the sunny tropics he would spread it all out on one of the hatches and we'd all watch the weevils wiggle away.
> Fred was a really nice person. My cabin was next door. Most evenings at sea four of them( Capt C/Off Fred & 2nd Eng) would gather in his cabin to play Bridge. Not me - I was working! This ship was also my introduction to CP Ships, of which I have fond memories.
> Ken


Thanks Ken it’s nice to know he was liked by many and the photo would have been my first Christmas as I was born October 1968.
Regards Brian


----------



## Brian Boyd

Bill.B said:


> Hi Brian
> I was REO on Port Quebec in Sept Isles when your dad died. The night before we were all in the bar and I remember Fred saying "I will be glad when I retire and can have a drink". He was a quiet gentle man and one that everyone respected and liked. The old man was Carl Prakel and was also a great old man. That day someone noticed that the chief was missing and found him in his cabin and wasn't responsive. We were at anchor by this time and the old man called the Canadian Coast guard on VHF but they said to keep giving him oxygen and they would get there as soon as they could. Hours went by and our oxygen was running out and Captain Prakel was going crazy that the CG couldn't come out. He tried everything and those working on your dad did all they could. It was hours later when they turned up. The old man tore into them but it did no good. What they were up to that day I don't know but it was to their shame. I guess we were clutching at straws to try and get him help but I think the damage had been done before we found him. It was a very sad day for all and sending the telegrams and phone calls equally so. All I can say is that his shipmates tried everything to get him help.
> He had a wicked wit and was a great shipmate and we all mourned his passing.
> Bill Bonner


Hi Bill
Sorry for late reply only just spotted this post.
Thanks for your kind words and many thanks to all that helped that day, if you are still in touch with any of the people involved in helping my dad please pass on my thanks.
Brian


----------



## Brian Boyd

Sodbuster said:


> Hi Brian, sorry to hear about your Dad, I sailed with him back in 1977 it think it was, my wife was with me and she cut his hair a couple of times. Lovely bloke. I think it was on the Quebec, Don Tranter was the skipper.
> John Hartley Electronics Officer,


Hi John
Thank you also for the kind words. I’m glad he was being looked after!
Regards Brian


----------



## Bill.B

Hi Brian
No worries. Glad you saw it in the end. Horrible thing for everyone to go through. Your father must have been away for a lot of your growing up and to have this happen on the other side of an ocean even more distressing. I haven't heard from anyone since that trip but they pop up here now and again. It was quick and not a long lingering illness like some. 
Take heart in that he was a good engineer and shipmate and father.
All the best
Bill


----------



## Brian Boyd

Bill.B said:


> Hi Brian
> No worries. Glad you saw it in the end. Horrible thing for everyone to go through. Your father must have been away for a lot of your growing up and to have this happen on the other side of an ocean even more distressing. I haven't heard from anyone since that trip but they pop up here now and again. It was quick and not a long lingering illness like some.
> Take heart in that he was a good engineer and shipmate and father.
> All the best
> Bill


Hi Bill 
He was away a lot which was sad but I did appreciate the times we spent together with some happy memories and in someways it made my loss easier as I was used to him not being at home. Thanks for getting in touch and in an odd way it’s nice to know he was a nice bloke to work with.
I don’t suppose you have any photos of Port Quebec as I’d love to show my daughter.
Many thanks 
Brian


----------



## BobClay

Rooting about in the attic trying to make room for even more junk I found a bunch old photographs.

This was taken on the Fort Victoria in 1977/78. Looks like someone's 21st Birthday Party. I'm hopeless on names so I cant put names to the people except the one behind the camera … (and I have trouble with that sometimes ) … but I do remember the Captain was Jeremy Rind (I think I've spelt that right) also known as the '_Rinderpest.'_ :sweat:
He's not on this picture but he was one of the craziest (and best) people I ever sailed with. 

I'll try and dig out the rest of the pix in time but that trip was something else. (EEK)


----------



## LucyKnight

8


Brian Boyd said:


> Hi Bill
> He was away a lot which was sad but I did appreciate the times we spent together with some happy memories and in someways it made my loss easier as I was used to him not being at home. Thanks for getting in touch and in an odd way it’s nice to know he was a nice bloke to work with.
> I don’t suppose you have any photos of Port Quebec as I’d love to show my daughter.
> Many thanks
> Brian


I might have a photo somewhere. I was ER/O on PQ a few months after and relieved Bill at Baton Rouge.

This book about Canadian Pacific Ships might be of interest. It has many photos of C.P. Ships and the company history. Published 1980 by David and Charles.

Canadian Pacific - Story of Great Shipping line - 
George Musk.

Can be bought secondhand tbrough Abe Books. See label below.

https://www.abebooks.com/book-search/isbn/0715379682/
Lucy


----------



## David Collyer

BobClay said:


> Rooting about in the attic trying to make room for even more junk I found a bunch old photographs.
> 
> This was taken on the Fort Victoria in 1977/78. Looks like someone's 21st Birthday Party. I'm hopeless on names so I cant put names to the people except the one behind the camera … (and I have trouble with that sometimes ) … but I do remember the Captain was Jeremy Rind (I think I've spelt that right) also known as the '_Rinderpest.'_ :sweat:
> He's not on this picture but he was one of the craziest (and best) people I ever sailed with.
> 
> I'll try and dig out the rest of the pix in time but that trip was something else. (EEK)



Looks like Ian Denham third from right. Not sure of anybody else.


----------



## BobClay

Yeah I did think that was Ian. There were a lot of cadets on that ship, in fact, we had a film crew going around the UK coast making some sort of training/do***entary/zombie picture. (Delete which not applicable .. :sweat


----------



## Brian Boyd

LucyKnight said:


> 8
> 
> I might have a photo somewhere. I was ER/O on PQ a few months after and relieved Bill at Baton Rouge.
> 
> This book about Canadian Pacific Ships might be of interest. It has many photos of C.P. Ships and the company history. Published 1980 by David and Charles.
> 
> Canadian Pacific - Story of Great Shipping line -
> George Musk.
> 
> Can be bought secondhand tbrough Abe Books. See label below.
> 
> https://www.abebooks.com/book-search/isbn/0715379682/
> Lucy


Thanks Lucy I will have a look
Regards Brian


----------



## majoco

Empress of England April 65 to August 65. #4 and #3 Sparks, 7 of us all together although the Chief Maudsley did his watches in an office next to the Purser's. I knew I wasn't going to like it there, as the #2 who 'welcomed' me on board said "Uh-oh, a southerner, Maudsley's not going to like you". Maudsley was a bible basher who kept very much to his cabin although he must have had his spies everywhere. For one pleasant voyage Maudsley went on leave, can't remember the name of his replacement, but he was a big jolly guy who actually stood some watches just to get to know his 'boys' as he called us. At the end of the trip he distributed a few pounds to us saying that was a part of the tips he'd accepted from the passengers for sending their messages - nothing like that from Maudsley! After that the joy of working on a big passenger ship faded considerably and I did one more trip before transferring to another vessel. Lots of laughs off-watch but otherwise not a lot of fun. Last I heard the last "Empress" had been sold off to Niarchos or some other Greek line.


----------



## JohnC99

I Joined with Graham Carrol 2/E at Skaggen Denmark.Then went to Norfolk Virginia.Think I remember you now.Do you have any photos of that voyage.JohnC99.John Cannon


----------



## JohnC99

*Voyage on Port Vancouver*

I joined Port Vancouver 15 Oct1980 with 2/E Graham Carrol.
I relieved a guy called Joe Reign.It was a nice ship with a smell of wood in the accomodation.I joined in the Skaw in Denmark and eventually left 
26Feb 1981 in Rio De Janero.My wife joined in Long Beach.Wasnt the best ship I was on.Remember those bilge valves always needing some maintenence .Was on when crew changed from philipino to barbadians big mistake.The barbadians were nothing but trouble.Was one of the rare trips I was away for christmas.Spent Christmas in Taiwon.
I remember 2/O Dave Collier,think he was relieved by a welshman named Bob.If anyone has any photos from that trip I would love to see them.I lost all mine through divorce.
Best Wishes every one John Cannon 3/E


----------



## cajef

My first ship as a newly qualified R/O was the Empress of Canada/GHLA joined her in Liverpool July 1963 as a very junior 6th R/O, stayed on her through the summer on the Montreal run then did seven cruises out of New York before retuning to the summer run, worked my way up to 3rd R/O before leaving in July 1964.

Master was Captain Bill Main and CRO was Peter McNab.


----------



## BobClay

I joined the Empress of Canada on 5th August 1967 and signed as a _'Wiper.'_ I did two runs across the Atlantic and left her on 5th August 1967. They offered me promotion to stay, but I declined (I can't remember what rank they offered, but … well … as a wiper … the only way is up. :sweat

The reason for my refusal was not because of any problem I had with the ship (although after a couple of years on Shell Tankers I found passenger ships very peculiar) but because I was due to start doing a Sparky's course at Leith Nautical for the Autumn term.

I've looked at my old discharge book and the names on it are Walgate, and Johnson (I think, it's a bit like doctor writing, even though they both look like stamps.)

Strangely, nearly 10 years later in 1976 I joined CP Ships as an REO after a number of adventures with Marconi, Kelvin Hughes and Freelance. I stayed with CP for 10 years and found them excellent employers … (quite willing to go outside the box when necessary.)

Strange isn't it how stuff works out. (Smoke)


----------



## IMRCoSparks

*Capt B O H Brown*

I recently came across this 2014 obituary to Capt BOH Brown from his old-school magazine.

http://www.allanglens.com/images/newsletters/March2014.pdf

I was with him in 1968 on MV HRMacmillan. Probably the best captain, ship & crew I had met. Fred Boyd was the Ch Engineer. He asked whether I could come out to Hiroshima with him later to join a brand new ship MV NRCrump being prepared. I agreed and he made arrangements with my company IMR.

Had an interesting time there. Some work preparing & testing the radio station but also lots of time to explore Hiroshima. Some of the old HRMacmillan crew were also present.

Capt Brown spent his whole career with Canadian Pacific so his name is probably familiar.

I mentioned to him on NRCrump that I was emigrating to Canada and he offered to get my beat up Ford Anglia (same colour as the Harry Potter one) shipped over there on deck on his next trip but I gave it to my twin sister instead. Probably a wise move.

I certainly remember him. Late condolences.


----------



## RICHARD BRITTLEBANK

*Richard Brittlebank catching up!!*

Greetings Everyone - Richard Brittlebank here - CP seagoing engineer 1976-86. I've been on Ships Nostalgia before but always seem to have trouble logging in, so pleasantly surprised this time!! I realise this is an old thread but I've had Thevendran Ponnambalam contact me over the Christmas - one of CP's Sri Lankan officers, whom I sailed with (and his missus Olwyn) on the 'Fort Coulonge' I think it was. He was maybe 3/E & I was 2/E. He lives in Australia and has recently retired from a career with Qantas. 

Dave Beedie e-mailed me a couple of years ago re.the regular reunions he organizes per:

Hello Richard
I’m not sure if you remember me but I worked in the Fleet Personnel Dept with those old reprobates Bob Balneaves and Graham Simmons. Kelvin McIldoon gave your contact details to me so I thought I’d be in touch to see if you wanted to go to any of our CP reunions. If you live in the South I meet up with Robin Ebsworth, Ken Edwards, Robbie Banks, Captain Peter Grant and a few other CP guys in a pub in Southampton a couple of times a year and you are very welcome to join us and talk about the “good old Days”. We also have two reunions in London each year in May and October when more people attend. Apart from Bob and Graham, other regulars at these reunions are Dave Evans, Phil Jeavons, Lawrie Steadman and Marshall Christie. You may remember some of those names ? The next reunion will be on Friday 13th May at the Ship and Shovell Pub, 1-3 Craven passage, Charing Cross, London WC2N 5PH from 1230 if you fancy wiping out an afternoon !
Best wishes
Dave

Most of the people on his list are ex.shoreside wallahs but at the one reunion I've been to so far, I met up with Dave Evans, my C/E when I was 1st. trip 2nd.which was lovely. Dave Beedie sent a photo - per attached - of the attendees at one that I didn't go to.

AI used to be able to get on Marshall Christie's ex. CP'ers website but that seems to have 'died'.

All the best for 2019.

RICHARD


----------



## RICHARD BRITTLEBANK

PS. Sorry to hear of 'Brownie's' passing re. "I recently came across this 2014 obituary to Capt BOH Brown from his old-school magazine".

http://www.allanglens.com/images/new.../March2014.pdf

Sailed with him a couple of times & I'm sure it was he who joined the 'Fort Nanaimo' in Rotterdam? after we'd 'shagged out' the no. 1 crane slewing ring bearings. The ship had been carrying out routine greasing with a little hand operated grease pump but he promptly ordered a 'windy' powered grease gun, which the deck crowd were set loose with - nearly put an entire keg of grease into each crane bearing!!! 

Bests

RICHARD


----------



## jojo1953

Hi
Can anyone help?
I joined (I think) the Fort Edmonton January 1981 in Reading New York. We sailed up the Hudson at Manhattan when there was a tug strike on, and went aground and blocked the Hudson River. CP had to pay for the tugs to come pull us off the next day. Do anyone remember this?
My name is John Johansson.


----------



## RussMills

Hi all,
I'm ex CP engineer.
I started a cadetship in 74 (2 years in Plymouth, college of further education, year at sea, then final year at South Shields Marine and Tech college)

Spent next 4 years at sea, leaving as a 4th engineer (with 2nds ticket taken in Poplar, London) in '82 when the voluntary redundancy scheme came in. I was refused the redundancy which p***ed me off, and ended up leaving anyway.

My memory of the vessels I served on is crap (need to find discharge book) but definitely sailed on the G A Walker, I D Sinclair, Fort Kipp and pacific Logger to name a few, and the last ship was the Fort Providence, which I stood by the last few weeks of its build in the Hyundai shipyard, Pusan, Korea, and sailing on its maiden voyage.
Unfortunately I don't recognise any of the names that have been posted here, but that doesn't mean a lot, I have a rubbish memory for names.
One of the guys I do remember as I did my cadetship with him , is Keith Cheshire, originally from Gravesend in Kent. I know he stayed on after the redundancy scheme to sail as a second engineer.
I have a few photo's that I will try and add,


----------



## Bobby E

There’s a name from the past, yes we sailed together, and Keith Cheshire, always remember going ashore with him in Vancouver to get he’s ear Pearce’s and when the girl did it, he near hit the roof, Happy days indeed.


----------



## RussMills

Hi Bobby,
Nice to find someone who remembers me, but to be honest I can't place you. Do you remember on what ship we sailed on?
I was a cadet with Keith, doing our training together in Plymouth and South Shields. I left when the voluntary redundancy scheme came in, but Keith stopped in for a couple more years. I stayed in touch with him as he only lived a couple of miles down the road from me.
As it turned out we both ended up working as service/commissioning engineers for burner manufacturers. Hamworthy for me and Saake for keith.
We finally lost touch a few years ago when my marriage broke up and I moved away.

Funny enough, I got my ear pierced in Vancover, in a jewelers in the middle of a shopping mall by a girl who seemed to find the whole thing very amusing, as did several shoppers!
I have some fond memories of my time at sea, funny how you forget the crap ones!


----------



## RussMills

Couple more pics, maybe someone will recognise the people. Keith Cheshire is in the middle of the top photo.


----------



## RussMills

I really don't miss working on these!(Jester)


----------



## Bobby E

Hi Russell, yes just looked at your pictures, happy days indeed, also spotted Ray Lindsay the Lecky, and Simon the 2/0 as for the ship I’m struggling a bit on that one, think it might have been the Victoria, need the look out discharge book, process of elimination, remember the Marr Bar, great place. Remember one of you two getting the ear pierced thought it was Keith, got some pictures somewhere, must dig them out. [email protected]. All the best for now Bob.


----------



## Bobby E

Hi Again Russ, can you give me a rough date when you and Keith sailed together, or when we were in Vancouver,,,,found Discharge book but nothing jumps out at me. Talking about redundancy , that lovely Alex D Duncan , he ripped me off on that one big style, was on Fort Nelson in Japan, when message arrived, mother serious ill, they got me off and I flew home, mum had stomach cancer, with months to live, whilst helping my father look after my mother, Duncan phoned me to ask how things were, not great at that time, and they needed a 2/E right away, told him that there’s no way I could go, as things were bad with mum, he said a well i’ll Take you off the books for now, 3 months later mum died , and decided to stay ashore as C. P. Were not going in the right direction, I was working out of Hong Kong, Mixed Manning, it was not until years later talking to various sea going pals that I discovered of the dedundancy packages, but never knew anything of it at the time, had more important things on my mind. Life moves on, worked a service engineer for a few years, loved the Job, then wife and family came along, them moved into the whisky production industry, for better money. All my very best for now, Bob


----------



## IanAnnand

*Ian Annand.*

Hello all from CP Ships past.. My name is Ian Annand, I am the son of Malcolm Annand, he was a chief engineer at CP Ships until he was made redundant circa 1986.. I think his last ship was Fort Toronto shortly after the Falklands War had ended, he also served on the GA Walker, Fort Colouge/Port Hawkesbury.. does anyone remember him please? He died from terminal cancer in November 1990, still much missed.. Best wishes, Ian.


----------



## RussMills

Hi Ian,
Unfortunately I don't remember your dad. I sailed with CP around the same time though, perhaps we just never crossed paths. 
Sorry to hear about your dad's passing, and wish you all the luck in finding someone on here who may of known him.
It might be worth contacting Bob Evans, he has a much better memory than I,
anyway, good luck


----------



## Vic Woods

*Malcolm Annand (Chief Engineer, CP Ships)*



IanAnnand said:


> Hello all from CP Ships past.. My name is Ian Annand, I am the son of Malcolm Annand, he was a chief engineer at CP Ships until he was made redundant circa 1986.. I think his last ship was Fort Toronto shortly after the Falklands War had ended, he also served on the GA Walker, Fort Colouge/Port Hawkesbury.. does anyone remember him please? He died from terminal cancer in November 1990, still much missed.. Best wishes, Ian.


Just to underpin Ian's comments above, Malcolm (my former father-in-law) joined the Fort Toronto in Port Stanley outer harbour in December 1982 and left in late May 1983. He was one of the best regarded CE's in CP and was very popular with his staff and the rest of the crew. I was serving in the Falklands at the time three anchorages up harbour on the mv Stena Inspector on Naval Party 2010 as a RN Marine Engineer Mechanic. Malcolm invited me over for a 48 hour stay over, which was immense fun and hugely drink filled. The Captain of FT was a real party beast (a Geordie as I remember) - cannot remember his name but sadly passed on a few years later, rumoured to have suc***bed to the bottle and found dead in a hotel room. Any help you can give Ian to complete his story would be appreciated. Vic 'Slinger' Woods (WO2ET(ME) - still in the RN!)

The attached photo is him with my daughter Hannah in 1988, shortly before he fell ill.


----------



## Sjones999

Hi Ian/Vic

I remember Malcolm very well and can only concur with Vic that he was well respected and liked onboard. I was the 5th Eng on the Fort Rouge during the latter stages of build and thereafter on its first trip from Sanoyasu in Japan in Dec 1980. He always seemed upbeat and approachable (even for a snotty nosed 5th) and, quite rare for a Chief (in my experience) , not afraid of being self-deprecating or being the source of humour. He got on very well with the Mate, Kenyan Elias and the story goes that at a formal dinner with the Japanese hosts pre-launch, Malcolm ate a table decoration (some flower I think Ken said) the Japanese looked aghast at the mistake, Malcolm never batted an eyelid, just said something like 'not bad' and carried on with something else! Some guy. I don't want give the impression that he was only a joker, he was extremely technically competent and one of the best man managers I met in my time at sea.


----------



## Vic Woods

Sjones999 said:


> Hi Ian/Vic
> 
> I remember Malcolm very well and can only concur with Vic that he was well respected and liked onboard. I was the 5th Eng on the Fort Rouge during the latter stages of build and thereafter on its first trip from Sanoyasu in Japan in Dec 1980. He always seemed upbeat and approachable (even for a snotty nosed 5th) and, quite rare for a Chief (in my experience) , not afraid of being self-deprecating or being the source of humour. He got on very well with the Mate, Kenyan Elias and the story goes that at a formal dinner with the Japanese hosts pre-launch, Malcolm ate a table decoration (some flower I think Ken said) the Japanese looked aghast at the mistake, Malcolm never batted an eyelid, just said something like 'not bad' and carried on with something else! Some guy. I don't want give the impression that he was only a joker, he was extremely technically competent and one of the best man managers I met in my time at sea.


Thanks very much for these kind comments regarding Malcolm. That does indeed sound a lot like him and his offbeat, irreverent and very seagoing humour. He always regaled to me he was 'one more gin an tonic away from joining the Royal Navy' as an ME Officer (he'd served as a reserve officer on HMS Jaguar and HMS Berwick) and in many ways pined for the RN, but loved his life as 'Chiefy' in the commercial fleets, missing it a lot when he finally hung up his spanner. He was a gifted soul, immensely knowledgeable and skilled as an engineer be it with huge, medium speed diesels powering bulk carriers or life in miniature at home building small scale steam locomotives or, as in the picture, a fantastic battery powered car for his grandkids. Great bloke, and sadly missed by all.


----------



## Sjones999

*Pic from that time*

I had the original picture once but this was in CP News (copied from this thread)


----------



## Vic Woods

Sjones999 said:


> I had the original picture once but this was in CP News (copied from this thread)


Sjones - thanks so much for this. Do you have a larger .jpg of that pic to hand at all (or any other stories/pics of the man to share?)I have been in touch with my daughter and my ex-wife and they are both delighted at your memories and equally thankful.


----------



## King Ratt

IanAnnand said:


> Hello all from CP Ships past.. My name is Ian Annand, I am the son of Malcolm Annand, he was a chief engineer at CP Ships until he was made redundant circa 1986.. I think his last ship was Fort Toronto shortly after the Falklands War had ended, he also served on the GA Walker, Fort Colouge/Port Hawkesbury.. does anyone remember him please? He died from terminal cancer in November 1990, still much missed.. Best wishes, Ian.


Hello Ian

I was in Fort Toronto in the FI from Feb to Jun 1983 with the Naval Comms Party 1750. I do remember your dad, a pleasant fellow and easy to get along with. Brian Sanderson was the Captain, he relieved Captain John Hume who was a very young Captain of some 28 years.They made me welcome onboard their ship. Sad to know your father has been taken from you so early in his life.

Regards

R Thomson


----------



## Bill.B

Brian Sanderson was a great old man. He was on G A Walker on the Maracaibo run and in Norfolk drydocking. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Sjones999

Vic Woods said:


> Sjones - thanks so much for this. Do you have a larger .jpg of that pic to hand at all (or any other stories/pics of the man to share?)I have been in touch with my daughter and my ex-wife and they are both delighted at your memories and equally thankful.


Unfortunately, I don't have the original pic. If you look at this thread I think you'll find a link to some files that include the 'Seanews' edition (Feb 81) that has the picture - its too big to attach here. Let me know if you can't find it and I'll try sharing it somehow if you want. 


I'm sorry, I don't have any more Malcolm stuff, I left the merchant navy shortly after and I only sailed with him on that trip. He was one of the good guys.


----------



## outhouse

RussMills said:


> Hi all,
> I'm ex CP engineer.
> I started a cadetship in 74 (2 years in Plymouth, college of further education, year at sea, then final year at South Shields Marine and Tech college)
> 
> Spent next 4 years at sea, leaving as a 4th engineer (with 2nds ticket taken in Poplar, London) in '82 when the voluntary redundancy scheme came in. I was refused the redundancy which p***ed me off, and ended up leaving anyway.
> 
> My memory of the vessels I served on is crap (need to find discharge book) but definitely sailed on the G A Walker, I D Sinclair, Fort Kipp and pacific Logger to name a few, and the last ship was the Fort Providence, which I stood by the last few weeks of its build in the Hyundai shipyard, Pusan, Korea, and sailing on its maiden voyage.
> Unfortunately I don't recognise any of the names that have been posted here, but that doesn't mean a lot, I have a rubbish memory for names.
> One of the guys I do remember as I did my cadetship with him , is Keith Cheshire, originally from Gravesend in Kent. I know he stayed on after the redundancy scheme to sail as a second engineer.
> I have a few photo's that I will try and add,


Hi Russ
Hugh Hutchinson (Sinclair, Voyager, Coleman, Edmonton, Coulonge, Trader, Quebec, Strathcona) here, we didn't sail together but we did share a final year at South Tyneside and a memorable First Aid at Sea course in Southampton. Glad to hear you're well and doing well, sorry about the marriage. You met my wife on the course (we were staying in a caravan) and I'm pleased to say we're still married after 42 years and have our own company specialising in moving older unemployed DWP customers closer to the job market.

Also glad to hear that Keith (ID Sinclair, Voyager) Cheshire is well and got to 2nd (I didn't!) he deserved it. Keith was my Best Man at my wedding. Give him my best if you ever catch up.

I also lost touch with the salty life once I left (1982) and went to build oil rigs in the Highlands. Amazing how the years fly by, like the ships we sailed on most of the rigs I worked on have already been scrapped!!

All the best


----------



## chrisw13

*Fort Victoria 1977*

I have just stumbled upon this site whilst searching the web for pictures of ships I’ve sailed on. I see it isn’t very active now, but I hope somebody will see this.
The attached photo was attached by Bob Clay several years ago. I was delighted to recognise myself in it. I am Chris (Christina) Wales, one of the first trip deck cadets that joined the Fort Victoria in Holyhead in Sept 1977.
Anyway, I can name most of the people in this photo. 
Left to right: Brenda Plumbley ( wife of Derek Plumbley, Second Engineer), Brian Paltridge RIP ( purser chief steward), Maddie Harris (deck cadet), Andy Sharpe ( 3/O, whose 21st it was!), Sue Paltridge ( wife of Brian), in front of her perched on table is me, Eddie Taylor (Deck Cadet), Ken Peach ( C/E), not entirely sure who the 4/E is but I think his name was John, Bill Johnston ( engineer cadet), seated is Ian Denham (Deck Cadet), Maggie Riches ( wife of Chris Riches) and I think it is Chris Riches (2/0).


----------



## chrisw13

It was 1977. I was one of the female Deck Cadets. There were two female deck cadets, but no female engineer cadets.


----------



## chrisw13

Delete


----------



## BobClay

I got your message. Many thanks for that. Hard to believe all that was more than 40 years ago. 

That was one of my favourite trips

I stuck with CP until 1986 then came ashore in various jobs and ended up at GCHQ.

Now retired and a professional idle bastard. :sweat:

I don't get on here much, but it was very nice to hear from you. I've been in contact with Ian Denham, who has posts on here, but nobody else from CP.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Who's the hairy fellow way in the back?


----------



## henry1

Hi Chris, nice to see a name I remember from CP, I think we sailed together on the Fort Hamilton in about 1984, you were 3/O and I was C/E Henry Robson with my wife Gloria.
I stayed with CP until made redundant in 88, remained at sea until 2014 when I retired.
Maddie Haris married Byron Gudgeon and joined the WA Mather in 83 I think, Byron relieved me in Fujaira and I signed off with John Simcox, that was his first trip master. 
Tracey Edwards was another female cadet I sailed with once as cadet and once as 3/O.
There was another one who's name I forget who left and joined the police, she had married a 2/O and CP messed them about never getting on leave together.
Thanks for making my memory work


----------



## Old Engines

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Hey I got a question fellas! I was on a coaster the Blisworth to be exact around 1949/50, we were discharging in Depford creek,road stone from Newlyn If I remember correctly, when aboard bounces a couple of Canadains looking for work, both were AB's, they had an unhappy story to relate, they said all the Canadain crews had been "Fired" from all CP ships, and CP were signing on Brits under British articles, whose pay scale was far short of the Canadian pay scale, they said they were not asked to "resign"so were "on the beach" We did have a job for one of the guys a Newfie who stayed with us for quite a few trips. on sailing later that day there was about four "Beaver" boats tied up alongside at Tilbury.What was that all about? was it a strike by the Canucks that got them all Fired, or was it a company ploy to reduce costs


http://www.wfhathewaylabourexhibitcentre.ca/labour-history/the-1949-canadian-seamen-s-union-strike/


----------



## mary75

In April 1949, the Canadian Seamens’ Union declared a strike against the shipping companies. The S.I. U. headed by Hal Banks, (a gangster brought up from New York) were hired instead of C.S.U. The strike had world-wide repercussions. London docks were affected, and the British Parliament met. Members of the C.S.U. were blacklisted and our merchant navy virtually destroyed. It was the time of McCarthyism in the States, and C.S.U. members were labeled “Commies.” The Canadian government and the R.C.M.P. were complicit. There is an excellent book about this by Jim Green: 
Against the tide: The story of the Canadian Seamen's Union: Jim Green. i see by your link that you've already read the background on this matter.


----------



## Old Engines

There were many communists in the labour movement, both in the UK and North America, using it for their own purposes. "The Communist Technique in Britain" by Bob Darke, a former communist details this.

Of course the shipowners used that for their own purposes: they'd rather have a crooked, bought union than a real one, and if the communists couldn't control a union they'd rather see it destroyed, as according to marxist dialectics "the worse things got, the better they got" and an effective non-communist union defused worker discontent and made "capitalism" more effective and prosperous.

And now we have F.O.C. and no one is better off; except the guys from the 2nd and 3rd worlds who got the jobs.


----------



## R815614

chrisw13..was ken peach ch/eng,ex fyffes if so sailed with him many times' was with cp for 3 years as ch/stwd on walker,edmonton,mather,kipp,fraser Calgary.Eddie.


----------



## paddy mcdonnell

I worked on the Princess of vancouver for a few months when I first immigrated to Canada, it was a ferry boat travelling from Vancouver to Nanaimo on Vancouver Island. That was in 1962.


----------



## paddy mcdonnell

mary75 said:


> In April 1949, the Canadian Seamens’ Union declared a strike against the shipping companies. The S.I. U. headed by Hal Banks, (a gangster brought up from New York) were hired instead of C.S.U. The strike had world-wide repercussions. London docks were affected, and the British Parliament met. Members of the C.S.U. were blacklisted and our merchant navy virtually destroyed. It was the time of McCarthyism in the States, and C.S.U. members were labeled “Commies.” The Canadian government and the R.C.M.P. were complicit. There is an excellent book about this by Jim Green:
> Against the tide: The story of the Canadian Seamen's Union: Jim Green. i see by your link that you've already read the background on this matter.


thanks for that, I know a bit about that but I will have to look for that book, Paddy McDonnell.


----------



## mary75

Paddy, I see you live in Canada. You might try the public library for Jim Green's book. I know it's in the Vancouver Public Library.


----------



## Old Engines

"I Have Seen The Flying Dutchman" by George W. Fraser details his experiences in the CSU/SIU struggle


----------



## mary75

Thanks, Old Engine. VPL doesn't have it on their shelves, but I've ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## chrisw13

*CP Female Officers*



henry1 said:


> Hi Chris, nice to see a name I remember from CP, I think we sailed together on the Fort Hamilton in about 1984, you were 3/O and I was C/E Henry Robson with my wife Gloria.
> I stayed with CP until made redundant in 88, remained at sea until 2014 when I retired.
> Maddie Haris married Byron Gudgeon and joined the WA Mather in 83 I think, Byron relieved me in Fujaira and I signed off with John Simcox, that was his first trip master.
> Tracey Edwards was another female cadet I sailed with once as cadet and once as 3/O.
> There was another one who's name I forget who left and joined the police, she had married a 2/O and CP messed them about never getting on leave together.
> Thanks for making my memory work


Hi Henry, 

Nice to hear from you. I remember you and Gloria, but it was MV WA Mather we sailed together on in 1983. I also remember Hugh Hutchinson 3/E and his wife Gaye, C/O Chris Ireland, and 4/E Harry ? from that trip. I joined in Hamburg and paid off in Zamboanga, Philippines. 
I was the 3/O who married the 2/O ( Mike Heffer) and left to join the police. CP were not very helpful to say the least, hence I decided on a career change. We divorced in 2003, and I last heard Mike was working and living in Brazil on oil rig supply vessels.
I spent 30 years with Dorset Police, retiring in 2014.
I now live in North Ayrshire, Scotland.

I sailed with Maddie and Byron Gudgeon on one of the product tankers, possibly the Fort Coulonge in 1982.

Chris


----------



## henry1

Hi Chris, looks like my memory was not working as well as i thought but when you mentioned Hugh and Gaye I remember them and Chris Ireland
Pleased to hear you had a good career in the police.


----------



## Bruce1976

Russ,

Your first montage includes me, Bruce Nicholls. I was deck cadet. I remember that the mate was allergic to alcohol. That was a first...particularly on CP Ships. I took redundancy in 1986. Worked in cargo inspection for a few years then in the trading dept at BP. Retired two years ago. Now living in Wales.


----------



## Allan Thompson

Anybody used to know a Eugene Wakefield, engineer on CP Ships?


----------



## Laura Wilson

Hi there, I am acting on behalf of CP and I am trying to locate an ex-CP seafarer who was at sea during the period from 1978 to 1989 in order to assist me in relation to a legal claim. If you are able to assist, please provide me with your contact details. Many thanks


----------



## mathieson

Byron & Maddie Gudgeon lived in Monmouth Gwent until 2015 with Sons Brendan & Daniel.
Byron served for 22 years on Stolt Tankers, believed last living in Newport.


----------



## Laura Wilson

Many thanks


----------



## benhope66

*CP Ships*

Sailed on many CP ships, First being the Port Hawkesbury, then Port Quebec,Fort calgary,CP Voyaguer, CP Trader, Lord Strathcona,RA Emerson, WA Mather, Fort Carleton,Fort Frontenac,Fort Dufferin,Canmar Venture,Fort Providence all as Radio Officer/Electronics. All good experience. Great bunch people. Happy days!!
David Atkinson.


----------



## Robmac59

RICHARD BRITTLEBANK said:


> Greetings Everyone - Richard Brittlebank here - CP seagoing engineer 1976-86. I've been on Ships Nostalgia before but always seem to have trouble logging in, so pleasantly surprised this time!! I realise this is an old thread but I've had Thevendran Ponnambalam contact me over the Christmas - one of CP's Sri Lankan officers, whom I sailed with (and his missus Olwyn) on the 'Fort Coulonge' I think it was. He was maybe 3/E & I was 2/E. He lives in Australia and has recently retired from a career with Qantas.
> 
> Dave Beedie e-mailed me a couple of years ago re.the regular reunions he organizes per:
> 
> Hello Richard
> I’m not sure if you remember me but I worked in the Fleet Personnel Dept with those old reprobates Bob Balneaves and Graham Simmons. Kelvin McIldoon gave your contact details to me so I thought I’d be in touch to see if you wanted to go to any of our CP reunions. If you live in the South I meet up with Robin Ebsworth, Ken Edwards, Robbie Banks, Captain Peter Grant and a few other CP guys in a pub in Southampton a couple of times a year and you are very welcome to join us and talk about the “good old Days”. We also have two reunions in London each year in May and October when more people attend. Apart from Bob and Graham, other regulars at these reunions are Dave Evans, Phil Jeavons, Lawrie Steadman and Marshall Christie. You may remember some of those names ? The next reunion will be on Friday 13th May at the Ship and Shovell Pub, 1-3 Craven passage, Charing Cross, London WC2N 5PH from 1230 if you fancy wiping out an afternoon !
> Best wishes
> Dave
> 
> Most of the people on his list are ex.shoreside wallahs but at the one reunion I've been to so far, I met up with Dave Evans, my C/E when I was 1st. trip 2nd.which was lovely. Dave Beedie sent a photo - per attached - of the attendees at one that I didn't go to.
> 
> AI used to be able to get on Marshall Christie's ex. CP'ers website but that seems to have 'died'.
> 
> All the best for 2019.
> 
> RICHARD


Hi Richard,

Rob McLaren here, I think we sailed together on the ID Sinclair, back in the day - Gadget!!

Be good if we all could meet up still. Used to go to the Liverpool meeting that Marshall Christie arranged. Went with Mick O'Toole, Guy Rayson and Ian McCluskie. Met Laurie Steadman and quite a few others. 

I am currently scanning in some slides from my CP days, Ascension Island and the like.

Good to see people are still around.

Still travel a lot so happy to meet somewhere & chew the fat.

Rob McLaren


----------



## Robmac59

Hi Scrivo, I think I sailed with you on your first trip at Purser?

All the best mate, hope you are well.


----------



## Bill.B

#260 
Hi Dave, I relieved you on Port Quebec in Hamburg. Am still recovering from our night at the Zillertal! Have you still got the photo? I have mine somewhere. 
All the best
Bill


----------



## Geoff Bray

Hey Tunatown are you still here

Geoff Bray


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Geoff Bray said:


> Hey Tunatown are you still here
> 
> Geoff Bray


I sure am.


----------



## joe-dempsey

*Lord Strathcona*

My Dad Jim Dempsey a Scotsman was 2nd engineer on Lard Strathcona early 70's if anyone war onboard around that time you might have known him. He also sailed on Pacific Logger.


----------



## Roger Smith

*Ch.Eng ER HENRY passed away*

Good morning
I have to pass on the sad news that my very good friend Evan Henry ex Ch.Eng with CP Ships passed away on Saturday morning.He was suffering from Asbestos related Lung Cancer.
best rgds
Roger Smith -ex Master CP ships


----------



## Garry Hume

Hi guys.
My father was the late John William Hume who was the master mariner for Canadian Pacific. Known as the Geordie Skipper. 
He was captain in the 80s of the Fort Coulonge, Fort Rouge, Fort Kipp, Fort Toronto (commandeered to be a fresh water carrier in the Falklands War), Fort Rouge, WA Mather, Fort Toronto, Fort Macleod sadly the last one he captained. 
I'd love to hear anything about him if you know him!!!!
Best,
Garry


----------



## glem57

Iangr said:


> I sailed with CP from 1977 - 81 as a RO, later REO. T Akasaka was first ship from Cagliari to Vancouver via Brazil and Japan. Then Voyager, EW Beatty, Fort Kipp, Fort Victoria, Fort Yale and Port Vancouver. Met some really great people, had some good times and visited some interesting ports. Port Vancouver was only ship I was glad to leave due to captain and chief. Alas, my last ship too.


Hi Ian
This is Glenn, lecky on what appears to have been your last trip. If I don't have my wires crossed we paid off the port Vancouver together in Rio.
Have just come across this site on grey rainy day...some 5 years or so after your post,.
cheers
Glenn ( x cp 80-85)


----------



## RICHARD BRITTLEBANK

Robmac59 said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Rob McLaren here, I think we sailed together on the ID Sinclair, back in the day - Gadget!!
> 
> Be good if we all could meet up still. Used to go to the Liverpool meeting that Marshall Christie arranged. Went with Mick O'Toole, Guy Rayson and Ian McCluskie. Met Laurie Steadman and quite a few others.
> 
> I am currently scanning in some slides from my CP days, Ascension Island and the like.
> 
> Good to see people are still around.
> 
> Still travel a lot so happy to meet somewhere & chew the fat.
> 
> Rob McLaren


Hi Rob - have I already replied to your msg.of a while back? If not, my apologies. I think I recall you - my Discharge Book says I joined the Sinclair off Las Palmas 19/12/79 (recall flying out there with a 3/O? whose guitar went missing en-route but he recovered it in time to join the ship which, after an overnight stay, we did by helicopter) as 3/E, paying off Khor Fakkan 17/03/80. Big tankers didn't suit me - only time at sea that I could actually say it was boring!! I recall Alan Mather was the 2/E and we had another 3/E who was a nutter - came down the E/R room lift chasing another guy and waving a bar stool about over his head - wonderful times??
I must've met Alan subsequently, since I have his visiting card of some years back, when he was shoreside with a marine consultancy, Ferryman Fyans & Hudson.
Recall Guy Rayson well - think I was in touch with someone else not so long ago who keeps in contact with him - I'm in annual contact with Peter Thorpe, 4/E when I was on the 'Dart Americana' my last ship. 

Haven't been any London CP get-togethers since the Covid as far as I'm aware.

Only this week I stumbled upon this:








CP SHIPS


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





full of scanned in Seanews' newsletters & photos - maybe that was yours?

Hope you are well and looking forward to hearing from you again.

RICHARD BRITTLEBANK


----------



## glem57

RussMills said:


> I really don't miss working on these!(Jester)


Hi Russ
Glenn Moore (lecky), we were together on the new build in Korea, I just came across this site on a grey rainy day. Having just returned from 20 yrs in the US. Apart from studies haven't really lived in the uk proper since 78.
Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Wolf Urine

Double post - ignore


----------



## Wolf Urine

Richard Brittlebank.........a name from my past.
We joined GA Walker together in Sweden during 1980..........you I believe as first trip 2/E and me as first trip with CP having come from Clan Line.
We also paid off together in Maracaibo and after a prolonged stay in a residential eventually both got repatriated back to UK with R/O Rose King.
Bob Clay was the RO when we joined, John Draper joined with us as mate, John Kitto 3/E and Brian Goodhand elect as far as I remember.
This was my first of three stints on the Walker (one trip exceeding 6 months) and it was always a well worked but tired ship. I had the experience of being involved in the major repairs at Norfolk after the double grounding in the Maracaibo channel.
Eventually I ended up with CP Hong Kong and then sailed my last three voyages on the Repap Enterprise (think this was CP - Ozmillion Shipping, Liberia) in 86/87 with Dave Evan's and Trevor Fisher.
Guy Rayson was on one of my Walker adventures as was Peter Thorpe - not heard from Peter since the mid 80's.
Coincidently my next to last ship was Dart Americana when, during Repap renovation works in Rotterdam I was persuaded to do an Xmas / New Year relief trip to US and back for the regular 2/E Dave Green?
Great to have come upon your recent posting after so many years.
Regards,
Tony Bartley


----------



## Bill.B

I think Bob Clay must have relieved me in Umea in 1980. We spent a long time in Norshipco prior to the trip to Sweden. It it was all engine room, tank coating and rudder work. Good trip and crowd. 
She had hit the quay in Amoy Bay on a previous trip. I joined in Puerto Ordaz up the Orinoco with three Vikings from Aalborg who were redoing the boilers. Quite an experience being dumped in a clearing in the jungle at midnight with a 40W bulb to keep the wildlife at bay. 😂


----------



## glem57

Bill.B said:


> I think Bob Clay must have relieved me in Umea in 1980. We spent a long time in Norshipco prior to the trip to Sweden. It it was all engine room, tank coating and rudder work. Good trip and crowd.
> She had hit the quay in Amoy Bay on a previous trip. I joined in Puerto Ordaz up the Orinoco with three Vikings from Aalborg who were redoing the boilers. Quite an experience being dumped in a clearing in the jungle at midnight with a 40W bulb to keep the wildlife at bay. 😂


Hi Bill
I recently found this site.
We met briefly on the Vancouver in Rio circa late February 1981. You were releiving Ian Rose, who I was paying off with.
We stayed on board for almost a week before paying off. I recall you overhauling all the aerial connections in the shack/monkey Island....
Just returned to the UK after 20 years in the US, haven't really lived in the uk for over 40 yearss....See how it goes.
Take care
Cheers
Glenn

Glenn Moore ( lecky at the time...)


----------



## Bill.B

glem57 said:


> Hi Bill
> I recently found this site.
> We met briefly on the Vancouver in Rio circa late February 1981. You were releiving Ian Rose, who I was paying off with.
> We stayed on board for almost a week before paying off. I recall you overhauling all the aerial connections in the shack/monkey Island....
> Just returned to the UK after 20 years in the US, haven't really lived in the uk for over 40 yearss....See how it goes.
> Take care
> Cheers
> Glenn
> 
> Glenn Moore ( lecky at the time...)


Hi Glenn
I have been living in the US, Norfolk, for the last 33 years. The G A Walker was my downfall. The girl I met has been the my wife for nearly 40 years. She was with me on Andes Discoverer, D C Coleman, Dart Atlantica and Fort Kamloops. Never made the full USA change over so still a Brit. I go home every summer, virus permitting, to go sailing and see family and friends. I worked for Radio Holland for 30 years in Norfolk and retired in 2019. I replaced many aerials in that time. My favourite job. Ian Rose was a good guy. He was on Port Vancouver in Norfolk loading grain when we were in Norshipco and we met up. I believe you had come round Cape Horn on the Vancouver before Rio. Pity I missed that trip. Thought many times about returning home to live and still may do it but who knows. Our daughter is here so complicates things. Hope all goes well with your retirement and return.
Cheers
Bill
PS Joining Vancouver in Rio at Carnivale was interesting.


----------



## glem57

Bill.B said:


> Hi Glenn
> I have been living in the US, Norfolk, for the last 33 years. The G A Walker was my downfall. The girl I met has been the my wife for nearly 40 years. She was with me on Andes Discoverer, D C Coleman, Dart Atlantica and Fort Kamloops. Never made the full USA change over so still a Brit. I go home every summer, virus permitting, to go sailing and see family and friends. I worked for Radio Holland for 30 years in Norfolk and retired in 2019. I replaced many aerials in that time. My favourite job. Ian Rose was a good guy. He was on Port Vancouver in Norfolk loading grain when we were in Norshipco and we met up. I believe you had come round Cape Horn on the Vancouver before Rio. Pity I missed that trip. Thought many times about returning home to live and still may do it but who knows. Our daughter is here so complicates things. Hope all goes well with your retirement and return.
> Cheers
> Bill
> PS Joining Vancouver in Rio at Carnivale was interesting.


Bill 
Thx for your reply, glad that you seem to be doing well.
I too retired in 2019, was self employed (LLC) for 12 yrs or so, which I've left that simmering in case anything interesting comes up...
I had a couple of greencards then took citizenship a few years ago , you can have dual citizenship I have....
It's easier n cheaper than continually renewing greencards.
Indeed Ian was a great guy. Also I have have photo/s n a nav system printout of rounding the cape somewhere...
Plus yes Rio mardi gras was good, from 98 to 02 I lived in Cologne (Köln) where the karnevals were really something, weeks one never remembers n a lot , especially as our employer sponsored a lot of it.. .
I left CP in 85 did a couple of years with p&O cruises ( more memory loss lol)...then my last trip on the orient express.....
In 82 I did electrical n marine engineers duties , subsequently went to dot schools did chiefs etc.
After sea time did a couple of engineering degrees plus later an MBA.
Worked as a surveyor for GL , lived in Germany for several decades, worked for 27 years for insurance companies. One of whom transferred me to the US Chicago 2 years, then NE Ohio for 18 yrs...
Also through mainly business trips I got my 50 states in , in 2008....

How time flies ...lol
Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Bob_Williams

Hi, in early 1983 I was on the tanker, Anco Empress, carrying fresh water in the Falklands. We spent the days at anchor in the Sound outside of Port Stanley. at sunset we would have to weigh anchor and leave the sound to sail around the ocean in dead slow circles. 
My enquiry here is that near to us in the anchorage was a CP ship that, to my recollection had been there long term I don’t remember her name etc. We swapped movies with her, and in order to do this went over in our lifeboat. Having got the box of movies we were heading back, when the engine stalled, and refused to restart, leaving us drifting. Fully enclosed lifeboats are impossible to row. It was definitely a pressure situation as the surrounding shoreline had all been mined by the Argentinians. I eventually got it going and we returned safely.
Does anybody on here know who that CP ship was?
Even better anybody have photos from that time?

Kind regards, Bob Williams


----------



## Wolf Urine

Bob,
It would have been GA Walker or Fort Toronto .
I wasn't on it myself the Walker at the time having paid off shortly before the Falklands crisis to attend college but the vessel was there a long time and I believe was used for fuel storage. 
Fort Toronto was I think used for fresh water storage


----------



## Wolf Urine

Bill.B said:


> I think Bob Clay must have relieved me in Umea in 1980. We spent a long time in Norshipco prior to the trip to Sweden. It it was all engine room, tank coating and rudder work. Good trip and crowd.
> She had hit the quay in Amoy Bay on a previous trip. I joined in Puerto Ordaz up the Orinoco with three Vikings from Aalborg who were redoing the boilers. Quite an experience being dumped in a clearing in the jungle at midnight with a 40W bulb to keep the wildlife at bay. 😂


You must have paid off shortly before I joined.
The jetty at Amoy bay was still a few shattered piles when we got back there and it wasn't too long before the Walker spent another long time in Norshipco Norfolk after grounding at Maracaibo.
She needed a lot of underside hull repairs and the main engine had to be detached, realigned and reset on the bedplate in chockfast resin - an interesting experience one does not see every day.
Also it wasn't too long before one of her boilers caught fire (literally) and required a complete retubing due to all the previous ones burning out and going up the funnel.
Like I've said before, a hard worked and tired ship but great for gaining experience.


----------



## Bill.B

glem57 said:


> Bill
> Thx for your reply, glad that you seem to be doing well.
> I too retired in 2019, was self employed (LLC) for 12 yrs or so, which I've left that simmering in case anything interesting comes up...
> I had a couple of greencards then took citizenship a few years ago , you can have dual citizenship I have....
> It's easier n cheaper than continually renewing greencards.
> Indeed Ian was a great guy. Also I have have photo/s n a nav system printout of rounding the cape somewhere...
> Plus yes Rio mardi gras was good, from 98 to 02 I lived in Cologne (Köln) where the karnevals were really something, weeks one never remembers n a lot , especially as our employer sponsored a lot of it.. .
> I left CP in 85 did a couple of years with p&O cruises ( more memory loss lol)...then my last trip on the orient express.....
> In 82 I did electrical n marine engineers duties , subsequently went to dot schools did chiefs etc.
> After sea time did a couple of engineering degrees plus later an MBA.
> Worked as a surveyor for GL , lived in Germany for several decades, worked for 27 years for insurance companies. One of whom transferred me to the US Chicago 2 years, then NE Ohio for 18 yrs...
> Also through mainly business trips I got my 50 states in , in 2008....
> 
> How time flies ...lol
> Cheers
> Glenn


Hi Glenn. Those are some impressive accomplishments. Good for you. I enjoyed my time at RH as it was the perfect match for travel ships and problems on a never the same basis. I was lucky to see a huge amount of different vessels from Nuclear aircraft carriers, Nato warships, Square rigged sailing ships, mega yachts, cruise ships, every nationality merchant ships, historic vessels, Liberty Ship John W Brown, Italia Prima (Ex Stockholm, that sank the Andrea Doria) Delphine (1923 Steam yacht) loads of cable ships and propositioned US Maersk ships in Diego Garcia, Saipan and Guam. Looking back to was a whirlwind life but I enjoyed it. Funny now I rarely touch electronics and spend most of my time engineering and fabricating my old cars. I do miss the ships and crews and feel lucky we had it as good as we did. My job was a true eye opener for various nations crew experiences. Even managed to run into a few ex CP officers. Good luck in your change and take care.


----------



## Bill.B

Wolf Urine said:


> You must have paid off shortly before I joined.
> The jetty at Amoy bay was still a few shattered piles when we got back there and it wasn't too long before the Walker spent another long time in Norshipco Norfolk after grounding at Maracaibo.
> She needed a lot of underside hull repairs and the main engine had to be detached, realigned and reset on the bedplate in chockfast resin - an interesting experience one does not see every day.
> Also it wasn't too long before one of her boilers caught fire (literally) and required a complete retubing due to all the previous ones burning out and going up the funnel.
> Like I've said before, a hard worked and tired ship but great for gaining experience.


The Walker certainly had her fair share of incidents but was a happy ship. Her reputation was known before I joined. I was s eat so could get off fairly quickly as my father was seriously ill and might not make it much more. I got home from Umea just before he died. It was good of CP to do that. We had a great crowd on her and dry dock was a very busy time both at work and ashore. The old man, Sanders (Sanderson) was great and everyone got along. Looking back most of the “problem ships” I sailed on had the best crowds. The names have slipped from memory now, 3rd Mate was Brent?. The trip through the ice from Sundsvall to Umea was interesting. It took a while for the icebreaker to break itself out to get us in. Interesting flight/trip from there to Stockholm. Take care Bill


----------



## glem57

Bill.B said:


> Hi Glenn. Those are some impressive accomplishments. Good for you. I enjoyed my time at RH as it was the perfect match for travel ships and problems on a never the same basis. I was lucky to see a huge amount of different vessels from Nuclear aircraft carriers, Nato warships, Square rigged sailing ships, mega yachts, cruise ships, every nationality merchant ships, historic vessels, Liberty Ship John W Brown, Italia Prima (Ex Stockholm, that sank the Andrea Doria) Delphine (1923 Steam yacht) loads of cable ships and propositioned US Maersk ships in Diego Garcia, Saipan and Guam. Looking back to was a whirlwind life but I enjoyed it. Funny now I rarely touch electronics and spend most of my time engineering and fabricating my old cars. I do miss the ships and crews and feel lucky we had it as good as we did. My job was a true eye opener for various nations crew experiences. Even managed to run into a few ex CP officers. Good luck in your change and take care.


Bill 
Many thanks , you too.
Indeed such variation n experience is fantastic...
Enjoy working on your cars.
Cheers
Glenn


----------



## fruitbat

Joined my first ship in Birkenhead in January 1971 and watched the launch of CP Trader before we sailed. Also took a photo. Came across someone selling the bell last year who found it while clearing out the house of a late friend. Gave it a good clean and hung it up inside. Wife not impressed!


----------



## Carlyc79

TEAPOT said:


> sailed in BEAVERGLEN 1962,BEAVERCOVE 1963.


I just recently found my grandfather - he was Peter Rendall? He sailed on Beavercove during the 1960s as I have the photo, but I'm not sure exactly what year. Please do let me know if you knew him!!!


----------



## seasider.ashton

Woodbutcher said:


> *1st Trip Chippie.*
> 
> Does anyone remember Captain Bill Williams?.I was straight out of my apprenticeship,and joined the Beaverelm as Carpenter in December 1962,it was i believe his first command after being on the Empresses.I was greener than green having to find things out for myself,albeit with a little help from the Shoregang Carpenters before we sailed.One day the Mate tells me that the Captains toilet has stopped flushing,and to sort it out.Well,not knowing the first thing about plumbing,it sort of threw me a bit ,but what can you do when everyone thinks that you know what you are doing?.So up i go to the holy of holys,and has a look,anyway i got the water turned off for that part of the ship,took it apart, a bit of grease, and put it back together,water back on,.. and tested it,and much to my suprise it worked perfectly.Later on that evening a case of Red Barrel was delivered to my cabin complements of the Captain.I must say that it was a big boost to a 21 year old 1st trip Chippie.


Bill Williams was Captain in 66 when I was on Beaverelm.


----------



## DaveCPoldsalt

Garry Hume said:


> Hi guys.
> My father was the late John William Hume who was the master mariner for Canadian Pacific. Known as the Geordie Skipper.
> He was captain in the 80s of the Fort Coulonge, Fort Rouge, Fort Kipp, Fort Toronto (commandeered to be a fresh water carrier in the Falklands War), Fort Rouge, WA Mather, Fort Toronto, Fort Macleod sadly the last one he captained.
> I'd love to hear anything about him if you know him!!!!
> Best,
> Garry


----------



## DaveCPoldsalt

Hi Garry,
I sailed with your Dad on the Fort Rouge - a real gentleman and great guy. I was saddened to hear of his passing in Mexico late ’85, if I remember correctly. I remember him very well from our trips that overlapped on a fabulous run - loading vegetable and palm oils around the Philippines, Malaysia, Singapore and followed by a long run back to Rotterdam for discharge. Backloading in a S.France port, near Marseilles followed (Caustic Soda), I forget the name, then south to discharge in Bunbury, W. Australia, before a return to the Philippines and around again.
Your Dad used to come to the bridge and relieve the Chief Officer early morning 4-8, so that he could set up his days work on deck. I then came up to start my watch at 8am (3rd Mate’s watch 8-12). As we approached Europe around Dec (‘83 I think), with freezing cold weather, your Dad would have one bridge wing door open. He was mindful of the ‘Collision regulations’ and the need for keeping a watch via sound and sight. I was greeted with ‘it’s a bit cold this morning’…I shut the door after he left the bridge!
Your Dad was a legend with our British crew, having allowed them to absorb a next door cabin into their bar. They did make a fantastic job too, it was much better than the ‘Officers’ bar’!
From that trip I remember the Bosun - Cyril Robinson (he’s on the CP Facebook group) and was apparently on watch on the Toronto (as AB) in the Falklands, when the Atlantic Conveyor was hit by an Argentinian Exocet missile. Cyril’s brother, Kevin, was also on the Rouge, along with 2/E Bud Hall, 2/O Joe Small, ERO ‘Kaz’. I can’t remember any other names. I think that there was a Chief Officer called Gerry, with a big red beard.
I heard that your Dad was on a bulker that was anchored off Norfolk, Virginia in 1980 (she was there for about 7 months, I think). If I’m correct, he had been ashore and the launch returned in bumpy weather, carrying some of us from the Fort Fraser too. He managed to successfully jump on to a pilot ladder and board (DC Colman, EW Beatty class - I forget which). Meanwhile, we were unable to get back and ended up stuck in a hotel for the night. If I have my facts correct, then it may have been yourself aboard that ship, with your Dad? Of course, the old grey cells are a bit rusty and I hope that the wires are not crossed on that slightly 2nd hand memory!
Hope that‘s of interest. All the best, Dave Moss (still sailing as Master)


----------



## RICHARD BRITTLEBANK

Wolf Urine said:


> Richard Brittlebank.........a name from my past.
> We joined GA Walker together in Sweden during 1980..........you I believe as first trip 2/E and me as first trip with CP having come from Clan Line.
> We also paid off together in Maracaibo and after a prolonged stay in a residential eventually both got repatriated back to UK with R/O Rose King.
> Bob Clay was the RO when we joined, John Draper joined with us as mate, John Kitto 3/E and Brian Goodhand elect as far as I remember.
> This was my first of three stints on the Walker (one trip exceeding 6 months) and it was always a well worked but tired ship. I had the experience of being involved in the major repairs at Norfolk after the double grounding in the Maracaibo channel.
> Eventually I ended up with CP Hong Kong and then sailed my last three voyages on the Repap Enterprise (think this was CP - Ozmillion Shipping, Liberia) in 86/87 with Dave Evan's and Trevor Fisher.
> Guy Rayson was on one of my Walker adventures as was Peter Thorpe - not heard from Peter since the mid 80's.
> Coincidently my next to last ship was Dart Americana when, during Repap renovation works in Rotterdam I was persuaded to do an Xmas / New Year relief trip to US and back for the regular 2/E Dave Green?
> Great to have come upon your recent posting after so many years.
> Regards,
> Tony Bartley


Don't think I replied to you Tony, which I regret very much since I remember you well. How on earth do you have that recall of peoples names?? Rosie the RO I remember well, John Draper (ex. RN?) was a lovely bloke, Cornishman John Kitto & Brian Goodhand I well remember.
Had an adventure with Kitto - we were on that 'instant lecky' course that CP were sending us engineers to at Strathclyde college. Another guy was a Scot who had his car with him and one evening, took 3 of us to go out for a spot of R&R. We got whacked by another car which jumped the red light and got spun around, writing off the car we were in.
When the dust had settled, we all looked around to see if everyone was OK. John was holding his face and mumbled "I've banged my nose" - if you remember, he had quite a big conk!! Apart from glass dust in our faces & clothes, we were all OK.
I enjoyed my time on the GA (called God Awful wasn't she??) Walker - as you so aptly write, a well worked but tired ship.
Did you have John Hooley as old man on the Repap? I got on well with him and went to his funeral.
Dave Evans became a customer of mine when he was Technical Manager with Saga Cruises and I've met up with him at Dave Beedie's London pub lunch gatherings. Not sure I recall Trevor Fisher but Guy I remember well - someone else mentioned him recently - and I meet up with Peter Thorpe at the annual Basingstoke Model Railway Exhibition.
Might be Dave Green I upset by joining the Americana late in Felixstowe - she'd left the quay and we had to transfer by tug!!
I really hope you receive this, in which case, let me know and I'll give you Peter's contact details.

All the very best 

RICHARD


----------



## Wolf Urine

RICHARD BRITTLEBANK said:


> I really hope you receive this, in which case, let me know and I'll give you Peter's contact details.
> 
> All the very best
> 
> RICHARD


Hi Richard,
I have messaged you via this site .


----------



## David Buckle

Robmac59 said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Rob McLaren here, I think we sailed together on the ID Sinclair, back in the day - Gadget!!
> 
> Be good if we all could meet up still. Used to go to the Liverpool meeting that Marshall Christie arranged. Went with Mick O'Toole, Guy Rayson and Ian McCluskie. Met Laurie Steadman and quite a few others.
> 
> I am currently scanning in some slides from my CP days, Ascension Island and the like.
> 
> Good to see people are still around.
> 
> Still travel a lot so happy to meet somewhere & chew the fat.
> 
> Rob McLaren


Hi I am trying to make contact with Laurie Steadman does anyone have his contact details, Last address I had was in Petts wood.

David Buckle


----------



## RICHARD BRITTLEBANK

Robmac59 said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Rob McLaren here, I think we sailed together on the ID Sinclair, back in the day - Gadget!!
> 
> Be good if we all could meet up still. Used to go to the Liverpool meeting that Marshall Christie arranged. Went with Mick O'Toole, Guy Rayson and Ian McCluskie. Met Laurie Steadman and quite a few others.
> 
> I am currently scanning in some slides from my CP days, Ascension Island and the like.
> 
> Good to see people are still around.
> 
> Still travel a lot so happy to meet somewhere & chew the fat.
> 
> Rob McLaren


Hi Rob - don't know if I've replied to you already - apologies if not. Yep - I did do a trip on the Sinclair - my discharge book says signed on 19/12/79 at Las Palmas (joined via chopper with 3/O) and signed off 17/03/80 at Khor Fakkan - signed by Richard F. Jeans.
I well recall Guy Rayson, having sailed with him when he was gadget & 4/E I think and a few people have mentioned him recently, including Tony Bartley, who I'm in touch with. Think I might have sailed with Ian McCluskie and have just been in touch with Lawrie Steadman, whose contact details I'm about to send to David Buckle, who was asking for them on this website.
I've been attending the London CP get-togethers organised by Dave Beedie, who got Lawrie to contact me - they've not been held for the past few years, due to Covid but Dave says he's planning one for 22 April, which unfortunately I'm unable to attend due to family holiday commitments.
I read somewhere that Marshall Christie's CP website had 'died' after it become corrupted - I've met Bob Balneaves at the London bashes and I believe Graham Simmonds has also attended.

I'll look out for the stuff you're scanning in.

Keep well

RICHARD


----------



## RICHARD BRITTLEBANK

David Buckle said:


> Hi I am trying to make contact with Laurie Steadman does anyone have his contact details, Last address I had was in Petts wood.
> 
> David Buckle
> 
> Hi David - I contacted Dave Beedie who organises the London CP get-togethers which I've attended in the past - they've not been held for the past few years, due to Covid but Dave says he's planning one for 22 April, which unfortunately I'm unable to attend due to family holiday commitments.
> 
> Dave contacted Lawrie who e-mailed me by return as follows:
> 
> From: "Lawrie Steadman" <[email protected]>
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Tuesd ay, 1 Mar, 22 At 11:41
> Subject: David Buckle
> 
> Hi, Richard,
> Long time no speak (no sea!).
> Tell David Buckle I do still live in Petts Wood, and would be pleased to hear from him.
> 01689 821497.
> Guess you are O.K. Richard.
> Regards,
> Lawrie.
> 
> 
> Keep well
> 
> RICHARD


----------



## RICHARD BRITTLEBANK

Sjones999 said:


> *Pic from that time*
> 
> I had the original picture once but this was in CP News (copied from this thread)





Sjones999 said:


> *Pic from that time*
> 
> I had the original picture once but this was in CP News (copied from this thread)


I realise this is an old thread but Bob Watt was 2/E on my first trip, the R.A.Emerson in 1976. Must have driven him mad since I didn't know much about what was going on - couldn't understand anything with all the E/R noise and ear muffs on - but he was patient enough to see me through and I learnt from him very quickly!!

Regards

RICHARD BRITTLEBANK


----------



## RICHARD BRITTLEBANK

Bill.B said:


> Brian Sanderson was a great old man. He was on G A Walker on the Maracaibo run and in Norfolk drydocking. Never a dull moment.


Hear hear - I have a good photo of him out in the maindeck with Brian Agnew.

Richard Brittlebank


----------



## Katrinahurricane

my dad was on cp ships princess pat


----------



## Allan Thompson

Anybody used to know a Eugene Wakefield, engineer on CP Ships?


----------

